
Ask HN: What are you doing to improve your health? - junto
I guess this is aimed more at older devs and admins who have been sitting at their computers for the last 20 years like me.<p>I&#x27;m starting to feel my age. I get tired quicker. My health isn&#x27;t what it used to be. I get the feeling that staring at a computer screen and sitting down all day in an office is not particularly healthy.<p>Has anyone got any tips how to improve mental and physical well-being?
======
computerjunkie
_Eat well, sleep enough and walk plenty._

Sleep is something which is seriously overlooked in general. From personal
experience, getting enough sleep and eating well are requirements that need to
be met first before exercise.

There is nothing is worse than exercising whilst you are deprived of sleep and
mal-nourished.

Speaking about exercise, don't get hung up on dogmas and "this is the only
way" personality that is common in the fitness industry. Pick what works for
_you_. Just make sure you are _moving_ on a daily basis because sitting down 8
hours everyday is not healthy at all.

Go for long walks in the park with family or friends. As silly as it sounds,
_it works_. Walking is not only good for you physically, but also
psychologically [0]. Walking is a basic human movement pattern and is one of
the first things we learn how to do early in our lives.

My grandfather passed away at 94 two years ago from old age. He never went to
the gym, never participated in long marathons and he was a _frequent_ beer
drinker. But he did long walks everyday on the farm in the morning and
evenings, he also ate well and by 10pm he was in bed.

Morale of the story is that, go back to the basics and stick to them. You
won't go wrong.

Edit: Added a reference.

[0] [http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/april/walking-vs-
sitting-...](http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/april/walking-vs-
sitting-042414.html?hn)

~~~
themoonbus
As someone who loves to walk, loves beer, and has been going to bed early, but
doesn't necessarily make a point to exercise, your post is encouraging!

...but I really should also make a better effort to exercise.

~~~
rdudek
It really helps to do it in small steps. It is really hard to try to do
everything at once.

My first step was to be more active. I take breaks at work and I spend my
entire 1 hour lunch walking around outside. Lately, I've been doing speed-
walking and a bit of running too now that weather is getting nicer.

Once I got into that habit of moving more, I started looking at my diet and
changed a few things around. Started by making my meals smaller. Then I took
off the extra calories in meals like cheeses and such.

Next step I hit the local rec center and be active there. Swimming is great
workout and quite relaxing. They even have a small gym so I can hit the
weights. Once I hit the weighs, it wasn't long until I started to see muscle
composition change. At the gym, I completely ignore the cardio stuff. Cardio
stuff I can do elsewhere. So I hit the machines and weights. Before hitting
the gym though, I started taking pre-workout supplements like C4 Extreme, it
really helps with the energy levels especially after work.

After about a year, this has grown up me in such a way that it's like a second
nature to do these things and I feel weird if I do miss a day.

Your milage may vary and may not be recommended for everyone. But, the only
way I was able to pull this off is by starting with small steps.

This goes for pretty much everything else in life :)

~~~
themoonbus
Well, there were times in my life where I was going to the gym 3x a day,
biking and playing tennis and soccer on the weekends.

Now, life has gotten in the way a bit, but I try to make sure I'm still moving
during the day, eating well, and getting enough sleep.

~~~
rdudek
Oh, I only go to gym about 3 or 4 times a week. Things somewhat change when
kids come into play :)

~~~
themoonbus
Oops, I meant to say "a week", not "a day".

------
wdewind
Strength training 3x a week. Why strength? Strength is the most generalized
adaptation there is. Training to be strong improves every component of
fitness: strength (duh), power, agility, balance, flexibility, endurance (all
3 types) and coordination. I would also make the argument that in day to day
life strength is the most important attribute of fitness for someone in the
western world. The ability to carry a bunch of heavy bags of groceries, to
rack a computer, help a loved one in an emergency etc., almost all depend
primarily on strength. It's also the primary adaptation for injury prevention
and rehab (knee and back especially).

People may have different fitness goals, but for someone who is untrained by
far the best thing they can do is a strength program for 3-5 months before
training more specifically for their goals. I'd recommend Starting Strength,
which is a simple and popular program (popular is important, because like
certain programming languages it has tons of community support behind it so
it's easy to ask questions and get answers).
[http://www.startingstrength.com/](http://www.startingstrength.com/)

~~~
jere
I tried Starting Strength a few years ago. I was really pumped about the
program, but I had a lot of trouble with it. I read the how-to sections
multiple times, watched Rippetoe videos, and even sought out a trainer at one
point. No matter what, the exercises always felt awkward and I never felt like
I was doing them correctly.

I tried power cleaning a few times I simply didn't _get it_. It made me feel
like a complete doofus.

When I deadlifted, I was able to lift less than a 12 year old girl.

Squat was the worst. I got up to about 235 (not counting the bar). I know this
isn't a large amount, but it totally killed me. Just so brutally tough. I had
some knee pain that flared up around that point and my elbows hurt all the
time. Once after finishing a set, I was drenched in sweat and I felt nauseous
for about 10 minutes. Another time, I felt the left side of my face go numb
for a split second... I realized then that it wasn't for me.

~~~
mertd
You deadlifted less than a 12 year old girl but squatted 280lbs? Something
doesn't add up.

~~~
ZitchDog
A 12 year old girl weighs about, what, 80 pounds? But sort of awkward to pick
up, so I think it checks out :)

~~~
Lawtonfogle
Tall ones (taller than me) can get up to at least 130.

------
paintnp
I am 42 and the single best advice I can give you is to invest in a treadmill
desk. This WILL change your life as a software developer. You'll start
blessing the day you made this as a career choice because this is one of the
only jobs that'll allow you to workout while working and end up being more
productive than if were not doing so. Here are the readouts for the steps that
I walked just on the treadmill (not counting whatever I do while not working
on the treadmill desk) Current week (so far): 22 miles 58061 steps last week :
42.24 miles 105840 steps week before : 35.26 miles 93239 steps week before :
36.7 miles 94145 steps

etc..

I can easily hit an average of 5 miles per day of walking if I am not
traveling. You'll sleep much better, have tons of energy and will be much more
productive at work. And the best thing is, you use absolutely no extra time. I
paid $1500 for the setup I have. I'd pay $5000 without blinking a bat after
spending around 6 months with the machine.

~~~
Todd
I got the same desk about a month ago. Software development is one of those
jobs that require you to sit for long stretches of time. The recent studies
that link sitting with decreased life expectancy are what pushed me to action.
Going to the gym three times per week doesn't help much in that regard. It's
the sitting that's the problem. As you get older, things like DVTs become a
real concern.

I love writing code. I hope I can continue to do it for the rest of my life.
These studies really had me bumming for a while. The treadmill desk completely
solved it for me. I don't expect to get a great cardio workout or lose weight.
I just want to be healthy doing the thing I love.

Two nits for the LifeSpan (which I think is great). The first is: they have a
decent warranty but it's non-transferable. The second: the Bluetooth interface
doesn't work well, at least on my unit (though I've seen others complain). I
have to manually track my stats.

~~~
paintnp
Luckily the BT interface works kinda okay for me - I have the app running on
my macbook pro at all times while working (am walking as I am typing this
right now) :)

------
sharkweek
Bike commute to and from work. It is the best "energy creator" at the
beginning of the day and the best "unwinder" at the end. I get home and am in
such a better mood when I walk in the door (albeit perhaps a bit stinky).

I'm pretty sure I solve some of my biggest problems while I let my mind wander
on my ride home. It can be intimidating at first so I don't recommend
immediately hopping on a bike and riding in traffic, but take a few weekends
to get a feel for the bike of your choosing (lots of great commuter bikes out
there) and then slowly get used to riding with cars zooming by you.

I've been doing this for a few years now and have never had more energy at
work.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
As a fellow bike commuter, it blows my mind that other people pay money (in
the form of fuel+payments+insurance) to get in worse shape, while we get
healthier for effectively “free”.

~~~
0x5f3759df-i
You are ignoring the amount of time saved from motorized travel

~~~
Eric_WVGG
In Portland, Austin, and New York City, I have found it exceptionally rare
when friends in a car would arrive at destinations before I would on a
bicycle. That only gets flipped when the trips go suburban.

~~~
lkbm
I bike twelve miles a day in Austin (from UT area to Ben White, and back in
the afternoon, going along Congress most of the way). 30-40 minutes. Currently
I'm borrowing my friend's motorcycle, and when I ride that instead, it's more
like 15-20 minutes, taking I-35.

Judging by traffic on the other side of the highway, I'm guess it's because
I'm commuting the opposite direction of most people. If you have parking, and
traffic isn't terrible where/when you're going, the bicycle is usually slower.

But, on the other hand, riding a bicycle is so much more _fun_ than driving a
car. Riding a motorcycle can also be fun, but still always doesn't beat a
bicycle for me.

------
thorin
I've started noticing this since having kids. Not got a concrete answer but
try some of the following:

* Drink as much water as you can and try and eat a mixture of freshly prepared food when you can.

* Work out and pick something you enjoy - currently I go kayaking, go to the gym and do yoga during the week and try to get out at the weekend into the countryside.

* Walk when you can, get outside and breathe fresh air

* Try to sleep (or at least be in bed) for around 8 hours a day

* Try to relax doing something not involving computers or tv each day

I was starting to wonder that my parents in their 70s seemed to have more
energy than me but sleep deprivation can get you down after a while. Be
positive and do what you can - it can be a downward spiral otherwise!

~~~
junto
Thanks for this. I've also noticed my energy level reduction since having
children. I guess that is just par for the course. I guess your children are
older? Mine are still young, so I wouldn't have the time to go kajaking at the
moment (although I would love to)!

I think I also need to get out and do some sport. Do you find yoga helps a
lot? A friend suggested this to me too.

~~~
thorin
Not older, very young. I have a 1 year old daughter and another child on the
way so I thought it was a good time to set a routine. I'm lucky in that where
I kayak there is reliable whitewater within 15 mins of my house. I go to the
gym at lunchtime during work.

I've just restarted yoga - it has great benefits in relaxation and strength
and really helps with all that time in the chair/bad posture. I did pilates
previously which can be great too.

~~~
mrfusion
Dumb question, but how do you get home after kayaking down the river? Is it a
two person operation?

~~~
thorin
Normally Yes but I have a short section of artificial rapids on the river next
to my house where you can play in the waves, run the rapids, then walk back
up. On wild rivers you normally drop a car at the bottom and drive back to
where you started.

------
danthewireman
I'm 45 and have tried a number of different things. Here's what's made the
most difference for me:

\- Sitting desk but use TimeOut to remind myself to stand every 30 minutes. I
tried standing and treadmill desks but they didn't work for me.

\- Paleo/keto diet. I have much more energy and my bloodwork's improved.

\- 5x5 Strong Lifts

\- 16/8 intermittent fasting

\- Get enough sleep. This and diet are ridiculously important.

\- Fun hobby! I get up at 4:30am to write and I love it (most mornings).

Try things and see what works for you. Experiment. It always sucks in the
beginning, but it's hugely worth the effort.

~~~
oafitupa
What's 16/8?

And how can you get up at 4:30 and also "get enough sleep"?

~~~
ihsw
Intermittent fasting means that you limit the hours of the day that you eat --
in this case he's fasting for 16 hours of the day and allowing food intake for
8 hours.

I presume this means he has two meals -- a late dinner and an early breakfast.

There are other models too, for example 20/4.

~~~
oafitupa
And why is that good?

~~~
bitL
Human growth hormone seems to be raised considerably after fasting for 16-24h
which in turn supports strength training right after this period as the
muscles grow naturally faster without any kind of "funny" supplements intake.
Basically a body hack.

------
tomhoward
I've tried a lot of stuff over the years, particularly focused on the
physical: strength training, running, nutrition, paleo dieting, gut biology
support.

Any benefits were short-lived until I started focusing on mental/emotional
wellbeing, particularly relating to the subconscious mind.

I've learned that our propensity for fatigue, burnout and physical decline is
heavily influenced by our subconscious perceptions of outer-world stimuli.

Two people can experience the same thing but have completely different
reactions, which manifest physically as different levels of cortisol release,
metabolic function, sleep quality, etc, all of which has a big impact on long-
term health.

I've wound up using a few different techniques to clear unhealthy subconscious
beliefs and behavioral patterns, and have seen a consistent improvement in my
mental and physical wellbeing.

I still pay attention to fitness, nutrition, etc, but the payoff seems much
bigger when accompanied by the emotional work.

~~~
jenskanis
Care to share your techniques/methods?

~~~
tomhoward
The technique I now use is my own fork of a technique that comes out of the
chiropractic professional called Neuro Emotional Technique.

I'm a little reticent to talk much about it here, because hey everyone knows
chiropractors are all charlatans right? :) Actually I kinda do too, but this
technique is pretty powerful, and several very skeptical, conventionally-
minded people I know have tried it out and found it very beneficial.

Things like meditation, mindfulness and hypnosis can be very effective for
some people, but where they don't yield results, NET can offer answers.

If you want to know more about the science of how this stuff works, I
recommend a book called The Biology of Belief by Bruce Lipton, a former
Stanford researcher in cell biology who observed the way cell health responds
to environmental (including emotional) stimuli.

The basis of the approach is that most of our core behavioral traits are
somehow "hard-coded" into our minds at an early age - as the saying goes,
"give me the child up to the age of 7, and I'll give you the man". Some of
these traits may be linked to early life traumas or unhealthy value systems
picked up from parents or other influential people, and some of them may lead
to self-sabotaging behaviour in later life. To fundamentally change behaviour
after this age is difficult, unless you can use one of these techniques to
deprogram the undesirable beliefs and replace them with healthier ones.

I've also seen my rate of improvement increase since I started doing a form of
yoga called kundalini. It seems to be very effective at strengthening the core
and lower back, which makes a big difference to overall health.

~~~
hackaflocka
psych-k or tapping? self-applied or done by a professional?

~~~
tomhoward
NET is a separate modality of its own -
[http://netmindbody.com](http://netmindbody.com). It uses muscle-testing to
find the belief or trauma causing the undesirable behavior or response, then a
short meditation to release it.

I understand it's similar to Psych-K, but I've not tried that - though I am
interested.

I have done tapping and initially found it beneficial but soon hit diminishing
returns. I've since read a few things that express the view that tapping can
be harmful.

When I started out with NET I'd visit a chiropractor, but recently I've
learned how to do it myself, which saves me a lot of time and money and allows
me to progress much faster.

~~~
hackaflocka
Appreciate the reply very very much. I've found psych-k and tapping both
revolutionary for handling rapid onset emotional issues. I'm going to learn
NET too, now.

------
reflect
I follow a morning routine regularly which includes:

-10 Minute Meditation

-10 Minute Writing/Journal - business quotes, ideas, etc.

-10 Minute Drawing (I'm not good, but the repetition has helped. I bought a book called "642 things to draw" which makes it very easy.)

-10 Minute Reading

-10 Minute Exercise (simple do it at home exercises)

This type of routine is discussed in books like The Miracle Morning by Hal
Elrod and Level Up Your Day by S.J. Scott and Rebecca Livermore.

Once you get into the swing of things it keeps you on a good schedule for
sleeping and waking up early. This gives me a lot more energy each day and
stimulates my creative side.

~~~
jansenvt
I feel like if I tried it in that order I'd doze off during the meditation.

I like this idea though. In less than an hour you are practicing so many
things that are good for your mind and body.

I might increase this to 15 minutes and do it directly after my typical
morning 1 hour workout.

------
jpalmer
Just turned 40 this year and certainly had been feeling the effects of
neglecting my physical well being. I knew I couldn't undertake any drastic
changes as they probably wouldn't last so I decided on a couple small things
that were attainable.

1) Decided to pay attention to what I ate. Not necessarily to change what I
was eating but just be aware and recognize I need to eat a little less. This
has meant not getting the second round at dinner and cutting out most of the
snacks at night.

2) Wanted to exercise. Again going from zero I knew I had to keep the bar low,
so I decided on walking 25-30 minutes 3 times a week. Also to tone my upper
body I also began 5 sets of 20 push-ups twice a week. These are mostly still
on my knees but I'm getting better.

The result after 3 months have been great. I've lost 18 pounds and have a much
improved mental outlook.

Importantly I wanted to keep the expectations and changes small. I can always
ramp up later but going from zero I needed to make it easy to be successful.
Also I track all of the above in a spreadsheet which is a major motivator to
get the X's all filled out for walking and push-ups.

I wish I would have done this sooner.

~~~
err4nt
Wow! I dont know you, but hearing his even I am proud of the progress you've
made! Keep it up :)

------
c_prompt
I built a "desk" on my treadmill. I walk 3+ hours @ 2.5 MPH pace @ 10%
incline/grade 4-5 times/week while working. (I've increased the incline as it
got less difficult.) To walk any faster makes it difficult to work on a
computer. For the other 2-3 times/week (and over the course of 5-6 hours
throughout the day), I do strength-training while working, all with "at-home"
products (pull-up/chin-up bar, Perfect Pushup stands, dumbbells, ab exercise).
The ab exercise I use is [https://valme.io/c/health/fitness/t0qqs/my-abs-
arent-steel-j...](https://valme.io/c/health/fitness/t0qqs/my-abs-arent-steel-
just-yet-but-maybe-could-be-described-as-12-inch-of-solid-wood/), and it still
kicks my butt after almost 2 years. P90X rocks.

As to diet (which you MUST not ignore), I eat a lot of protein during the day
(protein bars, protein shakes), in addition to vegetables and fruits, and try
to limit myself to under 50g of sugar (only 25g daily from desserts). I also
fast a few times each month for never less than 24 hours (sometimes I make it
to 40). Gave up soda decades ago (which used to be the only way I could keep
coding for so long). It wasn't until I started paying attention to diet that I
saw enormous improvements in my abs.

I'm probably in the best shape of my life and thinner/more muscular than I was
in undergrad. The hardest part was getting the routine started. Once I saw
improvements after a few months, the rest was "easy."

------
finkin1
I'm 26. I've been sitting at my computer most of the day since I was about age
10 (Ultima Online, EverQuest, etc.) and it's been my job since about age 17.
Just in the last year have I really started to think about my health and have
attempted to create some good habits so that it's easier to maintain a healthy
lifestyle as I get older. Here's what I've been doing:

1) Going to the gym. I've been doing a 4-day split each week (Legs +
Abs/Shoulders/Back + Biceps/Triceps + Chest). I recently added 15 minutes of
HIIT on a bike before starting my workout.

2) Going outside. I recently moved to Boulder so this has been an easy one.
Being out in the sun regularly has made me feel a lot more happy and
energetic.

3) Drinking water. I try to drink 2.5-3 liters of water a day. I track it
using the FitBit app. It's harder than you think - I basically have to chug a
liter when I wake up if I want to succeed for the day. I haven't noticed
feeling much different, but I've gotten sick less in the last year than
previous years.

4) Using a standing desk. I alternate between sitting and standing. Right now
I'm standing ~25% of the time, and I'd like to increase that to 50% by the end
of this year.

5) Investigating hobbies. I'm learning how to fly fish. Also working on
designing and building a small aquaponic system.

6) Sleeping more. I've been trying to get ~8 hours of sleep each night.

~~~
jimmydddd
2) above is the best advice in this thread (IMHO). Move to Boulder, and
everything else will fall into place. :-)

~~~
atom-morgan
What's the tech scene like out there? I've been considering a move.

~~~
finkin1
There's definitely a demand for good programmers. Check out some job boards
and I'm sure you'll find something.

------
startupfounder
Increasing physical health significantly increases mental health in my
experience.

Biking + Water = joy!

Fitness: Ride a bike! See the world! As you are already indoors most of the
day staring at your computer screen (as I am) I highly recommend taking up an
"out-the-front-door" outdoor physical activity that you can do for the rest of
your life.

Biking is low impact on your body and you can get an incredible amount of
fitness in a very little amount of time while taking in fresh air and
sunshine. I have burned over 1,000 calories in one hour and over 10,000
calories in a day while traveling over 150 miles on a bike. It doesn't get
easier, you just get faster.

As a side note: fat leaves the body through CO2 on your outbreath! WOW mind
blown!

Fuel: WATER!!! Drink water & eat real whole foods. You should always have
clear urine so drink water first thing in the AM and all day long, drink
enough to take a piss break every hour to get you up and out of your work
chair. This alone will make you feel 10x better.

Healthy fueling happens in the grocery store. Shop the edges of the store (not
the aisles) and buy things that contain lots of water and are a single
ingredient: vegetables, fruits, bananas, apples, carrots, dates, watermelon,
etc. not items that are processed. I have a sweet tooth and after eating fresh
bananas and dates I don't even touch/want the ice cream in the freezer. I
swear, dates are the most amazing food on earth! Take them on your bike rides
instead of processed bars. Eat as much fresh raw food as you want, your body
processes it quickly and you won't feel bogged down like when you are
digesting meat.

------
equalarrow
I'm in my mid-40's. I have two kids (both still under 4) and things are _a
lot_ harder all around. Wouldn't change it for the world, of course, but this
was the year I stopped neglecting my health.

1\. Got back on my bike. I try to do about 40-60 mi a week. Of course, I am
already seeing results after 4 weeks of doing this.

2\. This was unexpected, but I started using Rise.us and got a great
registered dietician. My wife's been using the app since last year and has
lost 40lbs. It was interesting always seeing her taking pictures of food
everywhere we were. At first I didn't really get it, but now, I'm doing the
same thing. It's really good for me having someone who can help me make better
decisions about what I'm eating. Lots of veggies, moderate portions of meat,
little fats. It's working well for me.

3\. Cut out booze. Having young kids and non-stop days with something always
going on; it's _very_ easy to have a few glassed of wine a night. Now I'll
maybe have two glasses a week. This helps with just feeling better all
together.

4\. Stand & sit at work. I try to stand 1/2 the time at work.

5\. Water. I'm pretty strict about having enough water throughout the day. For
my brain to work, it needs to stay hydrated.

All in all, I'm happy with where I'm going. I'm down about 5 lbs from when I
started 4 weeks ago (started at 193) and my goal is 180. Maybe 175. I can't
just do it biking and eating crazy and I see my Rise coach being a huge part
of this.

------
tzamora
Low carb HIGH FAT. Eating a lot of animal fat (with average portions of lean
meat) and almost zero carbs has helped me a lot.

Nevertheless I touched a plateau so I went to exercise, just a little, and
then I became much more lean.

------
sunsu
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. It's the best full body, strength and cardio workout I've
ever experienced on a regular basis. It's also very fun and mentally
challenging. I've done many other martial arts over the years, and in terms of
a "work out", none can compare.

Most schools are filled with very encouraging and friendly people. If you find
one where that is not the case, leave and join another.

------
smiksarky
Recently picked up skateboarding because of the mental/physical challenge is
unlike any sport or hobby. Even though I'll never be as good as the twenty-
something year olds at the park, it's exciting when I am able to do something
I've never done before. Sure I fall on my ass, but I also get myself back up &
to try "riding that ramp" one more time. This may seem far fetched for someone
in their late 40's, but if you have a kid or a friend who is up for something
on the opposite spectrum of your day to day life, I find this new hobby of
mine to keep my sanity while maintain what I can consider less of a 'regular
life'. :)

~~~
methehack
OMG I just did the same thing! In my mid-40s. I thought it was just me that
was crazy. Got my 12 yr old a skateboard for christmas and we're both crazy
for it. Of course, he can already Ollie and I'm mostly happy not to fall off
(again) but it's been truly fantastic. Great to know there's another out
there!

~~~
hackaflocka
Wheels: hard/small/soft/big -- what's your preference?

I got the idea to try skateboarding after watching SteveSi skateboarding
during the original Surface intro.

I do longboarding. Got any recommendations for a beginner short skateboard?

~~~
methehack
I have a regular skateboard -- a Real lowpro with 149mm indie trucks and 56
Bones ATF wheels. I also have a hybrid (in between skate/long) board that
might appeal to you. The hybrid is a "Bustin' Yoface 35". I run 65mm wheels on
the yoface -- it's really like a big skateboard. I also like these for
hybrids: [http://cometskateboards.com/](http://cometskateboards.com/). The
Shred 33 or 35...

The short deck is really fun and maneuverable, but much more limited where I
can ride it. If I'm not running the ATF wheels or ("OJs"), I'm likely to fall
over if I hit a little pebble. That happens, say, if I'm running bones STFs,
which I know a lot of 'street' skaters use with no problem. It's a skill thing
and I think a weight thing.

Also, the bones hardcore bushings are great. You can also mix in say venom
downhill bushings boardside to give it a different feel. I've done this, but
had to get a baseplate with a longer kingpin to fit the taller bushing. It
didn't really look taller, but really small differences in size seem to matter
a lot.

Obviously, the skate thing can get pretty gear-heady. Not least of which
because very small tweaks can have a really big impact on how it all feels and
whether it's fun. At first, I tried a bunch of stuff, but now I've settled in
to 2 setups for now (the real and the yoface).

But your original question: "wheels" \-- I like between 56mm and 65mm (If I
can fit them on the board). Kind of the biggest I can fit on the board without
wheelbite. I like softer wheels as the help with pebbles and my skills aren't
such that I find them limiting yet.

I hope some of that helps -- it was pretty stream of consiousness :)

EDITED for grammar mostly

~~~
hackaflocka
Thanks. Appreciated.

------
gwbas1c
This is what I do:

\- Try not to use an alarm clock \- Get 8 hours of sleep a night. (I find that
sometimes I need to take melatonin to avoid insomnia.) \- Walk the dog every
day at lunch time for about half an hour \- Try to eat vegan most of the time
\- Limit myself to 1-2 beers / glasses of wine a day \- Don't smoke tobacco

If you research what we really know about living healthy, it comes down to two
things: 45 minutes of walking per day is what most people need for exercise;
and modern Americans eat significantly more animal products than what our
ancestors ate.

Thus, it's not very hard to stay healthy, as long as you can get over not
eating a T-bone for dinner every day and aren't an alcoholic.

------
melindajb
1\. Sleep a minimum of 7-8 hours a night, and go to bed at the same time and
get up at the same time.

2\. Screens off after 8:30pm.

3\. Stop work at 6pm and spend time with family or doing things I find fun,
stimulating. After about 40 hours of work the brain isn't any more effective.
This forces me to ignore social media and get stuff done during the day.

4\. Exercise: run 3x per week and one additional strength training session as
well as a walk etc on another day.

5\. Eat sugar, bread, alcohol and pasta in very small moderate amounts.

6\. Use my time thoughtfully. say no a lot. get clear on my priorities and
ruthlessly get rid of things not moving me forward.

7\. Go outside after lunch for at least 15 mins, ideally 30. I walk my dog but
you can just go outside.

~~~
therealdrag0
> 8:30pm How long is this before you go to sleep?

~~~
melindajb
typically lights out 10-10:30 as I get up at 6:30 each day.

edit to add: during this time I:

1\. walk the dog 2\. read (book or kindle paperwhite which doesn't impact
sleep) 3\. tidy up 4\. lay out clothes for the next day, pack lunches or bag
as needed. 5\. sit and chat with my partner (shocking!)

------
dmuth
I walk 10,000 steps (about 5 miles) a day. If you have an iPhone, you can
track your progress in the Health application, but I use a third party app
called Pedometer.

In order to reach this goal, I take public transit to work, I walk for about
30 minutes during lunch, and I walk for 20-30 minutes in the evenings. It
takes a bit of time out of your day, but the benefits are worth it.

I also cut out meat, chicken, and other processed foods from my diet (sweets)
because of calorie concerns. This lets me load up with things like raw
vegetables which don't have many calories but will make you feel full. If
you're not thrilled with cutting those things out of your diet, then maybe see
a dietician. Your health insurance may cover the visit.

I also make it a point to do daily weighins each morning, speak my weight into
my iPhone (since I'm half asleep at the time), and periodically enter all of
that data into a spreadsheet. This lets me track my weight and see how dietary
or lifestyle changes I've made affect my overall weight.

------
joelaaronseely
I started doing P90X about 3.5 years ago. It's been a lifestyle change where
I've made a commitment that I will work out 5 days a week (rest on the
weekends) and I don't let anything else get in the way of this. I'm flexible
as to when this happens - but I WILL work out for 1 hour every day!

Also I started Testosterone Replacement Therapy. This has been amazing!
Whereas I had no energy after work and no interest in sex, it changed within a
week after my testosterone went from 311 ng/dl to 1100 ng/dl. (And my wife was
thrilled!) Furthermore because of the workout routine, I have gained 10 pounds
of muscle and lost 5 pounds of fat - and have the DEXA scans to prove it.
(This is after the first 3 years of P90X and having lost 45 pounds, so these
gains in muscle and loss of fat was a bit of a pleasant surprise.) My strength
is greater than it was in highschool. My energy level is higher, but not at
the highschool level - but close.

~~~
atom-morgan
> Also I started Testosterone Replacement Therapy.

I think this is a huge one especially for older men. I'm only 24 but I was
recently tested just so I have a benchmark in my "prime" age going forward. I
was curious as well.

For anyone interested in some further reading, HN recently had a thread about
it on an article "Testosterone is the drug of the future"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8996003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8996003)

------
mamcx
Is easy for exercise to focus to fast/soon in goals like become stronger or
lose calories.

The first goal is just "go to class". Be able to form a routine. Don't get
crazy and not worry with other goals until the body is in shape (and routine)
to it.

But probably because your are more concerned in the health you already know
this ;)

This is a very simple one to ramp-up:

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=scientific+work...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=scientific+workout)

Eat well. I'm in Colombia, so is far easier than in the US (get raw food is
just a 1min walk in most areas of the city!). I think also get crazy and do a
too fast switch is wrong. Living here, we never thought "We must buy organic!,
Not processed food!". Good food is what we already have. Don't worry about it
until the US culture get widespread in this area.

So, also not worry too hard about calories. Get normal food, not processed,
and think about it as a normal thing. From what I hear from people that live
in USA the food thing is probably the hardest to pull off...

\--- Use a standing desk. Not be standing all the day! I use a fatigue mat:

[http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Joe-Anti-Fatigue-
Beveled-3-Fee...](http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Joe-Anti-Fatigue-
Beveled-3-Feet/dp/B000EFK9KM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428676250&sr=8-1&keywords=fatigue+mat)

(Super-durable!)

and a bar chair (to sit without move the desk). I lift the keyboard mouse on
top of my speakers (they are squared) and put a pice of wood on top of it. So
with ingenuity you can setup one...

Think like put a small table on top of the desk, and put everything there...

------
blister
Chemotherapy. :(

Before I had cancer, I got heavily involved in weight-lifting. Honestly, the
time between ages 27-29 were the best years I've ever had in my life, health-
wise.

Being in shape is so much better than being out of shape. Your entire life
changes for the better.

~~~
janpieterz
That is rough. I do hope you're reading up on the research on marijuana. Seen
my father go through it and return a changed man, all the best wishes!

~~~
blister
Thanks man. I've been following the marijuana stuff for a while, though
unfortunately my state will probably be one of the last to make the switch. We
don't even have it approved for medical uses yet. :(

Just finished 8.5 months of chemo, in for radiation and a stem cell transplant
next.

~~~
markeroon
Best of luck to you.

------
Jemaclus
About 2.5 years ago I started with the Couch to 5K program to impress a girl.
She turned out to be a waste of time, but now I run 3x/week, and I've never
felt better. I used to have trouble sleeping, but now I sleep like a rock. I
used to feel fat and gross, and now I feel clean and healthy. In the last 2.5
years, I've run 6 half marathons and hundreds of miles to train.

When I'm not training for a half marathon, I run for 30 minutes max. It's
enough time to warm up, get the heart rate going, and let my mind zone out.
I've worked through so many problems -- professional and personal -- while I'm
in "the zone", and honestly, I've never felt better. Running isn't just a
physical workout; it's mental therapy as well. The endorphins make you
happier, the relief of having completed a workout makes you excited to do it
again, and the results speak for themselves.

If you're not physically active at all, I highly, highly recommend the Couch
to 5K program (just Google it). I used to hate running, now I love it. Give it
a shot. I believe you can do ANYTHING for 6 weeks -- and this is no exception.

My next plan is to start working on strength training to build a little more
muscle in my core. I'm starting with a body weight training regimen, so I
don't need to go to a gym. (I hate gyms.) The upside is that a stronger core
will help me run better and faster, with less chance of injury! And faster
means more miles in 30 minutes. Just an all around win/win situation.

Finally, for some non-running advice, I'd say leave work at 5:30 every day and
don't check your email when you get home. In my experience, there is _nothing_
that can't wait until 8:30 tomorrow. Did you get an email at 6:15pm? They can
read your reply at 9am. Did you get a bug report at 4:45pm? Unless it's
critically breaking your app to the point where it's unusable, then it can
wait until 10am tomorrow.

Put in your 8 hours, then go home and relax.

Good luck.

------
gmays
* Strength training: I focus on building strength not size (I'm already a pretty big guy, 6' 1" 220lb). Workout 4 times/wk, 5 sets/5 reps using a moderately heavy weight I could lift 8-10 times (stopping at 5).

* Cardio: I don't do as much cardio as I used to due to a knee injury, but I recently bought a standing desk and have been experimenting with cycling on a spinning bike for .5 - 1hr/day on the bike.

* Diet: I used to eat like shit, but changed by diet in January. Now I east sushi for breakfast and dinner ~5 times/wk and typically eat a black bean/chicken burrito for lunch. I get the sushi at my local supermarket so it's only ~$8/meal. Doing zero cardio (just strength training) I lost 20b in the first 2.5 months. I've since leveled off since I'm less strict, but keeping the weight off feels effortless since it was more of a lifestyle change than a diet.

* Sleep: I typically don't set an alarm unless my wife needs it, but when I do we aim for 8 hours. Sleep is crucial.

* Personal relationships: They're important. I used to not pay much attention to them (even my marriage) since I'm a solitary creature, but I try harder now. I'm even trying to make friends rather than just having acquaintances. Currently the only people I talk to regularly are my mom and my wife, my business partners are a distant third.

* Play: I spent the last few years working every minute. Now I play a video game every now and then. It let's me "relax" while still feeling like I'm accomplishing something. I don't yet know how important this is and I may stop. Relaxing isn't in my DNA, it makes me anxious and feels very uncomfortable. The closest thing I can do to relaxing is hanging out with my wife and having an interesting conversation.

* Drink water: Aside from the occasional Diet Coke I only drink water. I don't drink coffee, tea or alcohol, but I never have so this isn't a change. I used to drink flavored drinks like Crystal Light but switched back to water.

~~~
aaronbasssett
If you're training for strength can I ask why you're only lifting a moderately
heavy weight? At 5x5 you should be lifting 80–85% of your 1RM.

~~~
gmays
I've found it to be better for strength and more sustainable. I decided to try
it after listening to these episodes (HIGHLY recommended):
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/01/15/pavel-
tsatsouline/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/01/15/pavel-tsatsouline/)

I've been doing it for about 3 months now and have had bigger strength gains
than I've had in the last couple years.

The biggest benefit is that recovery is faster since it isn't as hard on my
joints and my workouts are shorter.

The moderate weight for me works out to 225-255lb bench and 315lb+ squat
(though sometimes down to 225lb). It felt strange stopping at the 5th rep at
first, but I found that I just focus more on form, go deeper on the squat,
etc.

My wife also made it clear that she thinks I'm too muscular, so I focus more
on strength now than size (though as a guy I still feel like I want more
size). This low rep strength-focused program really helps with that.

------
stefs
* weightlifting ~3 times a week. * intermittent fasting (16/8 with exceptions for weekends and social gatherings). i drink water and black coffee until 2pm and eat almost nothing before 4pm. * reduced sugar as much as possible. almost no sweets, no energy drinks - water and coffee (and the occasional beer). i cook all my meals. * reduced carbs from wheat. no bread, no flour, rarely noodles. again, exceptions for social gatherings and beer. * lots of sleep. this comes with the weightlifting and thankfully, i've got flexible time at work.

------
trimbo
It _really_ helped me to be employed somewhere that has a gym on-site and
working out is part of the culture.

While I worked at EA, it was easy to stay in great shape because I played
full-court basketball every day at lunch. They also had daily soccer matches,
spin classes, personal trainers and so on. I frankly had no idea what a huge
impact leaving the company would have on my fitness. I've since worked out a
plan for staying in shape without it, but that workplace benefit is noteworthy
to this end.

------
pdiddy
Strength training (e.g. lifting weights). I will be anecdotal and tell my own
story. I started at about 30, having virtually no experience in the weight
room. I was very intimidated, but took it as a challenge. That was generally
unfounded and I have found people in the gym to be (while reserved) generous
and non-judgmental. I still go in the morning, though, because having a
crowded room throws me off.

After beginning to lift, minor pain that I was experiencing in my wrist and
back disappeared. I'm now focusing on my posture a lot because I realize I'm
basically too weak to sit or stand up straight all day. It has also taught me
basic things like how to pick something up. I cringe every time I see some one
bend over at the waist and arch their back. People can throw out their backs
picking up very light objects.

I highly recommend the book The New Rules of Lifting. Supplement by watching
you tube videos about particular motions. Start off slowly. If you can afford
it, consider a trainer. But I am a DIY type, as I imagine many here are.

Eat right (I generally ignore weight lifting diet advice and try to follow the
advice in Eat Drink and Be Healthy: The Harvard Medical School Guide, which
generally advises a Mediterranean-style diet and is based on aggregating data
from several of the most long-term studies of diet).

Make sure you are sleeping well.

------
laxatives
I did an Ironman last year, but it was probably not the best use of time and
money as triathlon races (especially those sponsored by Ironman) are not
inexpensive and end up being more like mini-vacations than weekend races. I
enjoyed doing it for the sake of trying it and having a sense of accomplish at
the end of the day.

If looking healthy is your primary goal, I think strength training + cardio is
much more time efficient than cardio (like triathlons) alone. Now I'm focusing
on surfing in the mornings when the conditions are good and lifting (mainly
bench/squat/deadlift) otherwise. If you aren't familiar with these lifts,
scheduling time with a trainer helps prevent you from missing workouts while
ensuring you aren't doing yourself harm. Occasionally I'll play volleyball and
I'm hoping to get back in climbing as well.

Playing team sports is also a great motivator for doing cardio. Its much
easier to run when you're committed to doing it with your friends and letting
them down can be worse than letting yourself down.

Also never drive if you can help it. If its less than 2 miles, walk. If its
less than 5 miles, ride a bike. You'll save a ton of money in the process as
well.

Aside from the above, plenty of rest (9+ hours a night) and eat healthy (sort
of).

------
up_and_up
> ...who have been sitting at their computers...

> ...sitting down all day...

I am 32. I noticed after years of sitting down that my back and hips began to
ache and my body started feeling oldish.

So I recently (two months ago) switched to a standing desk and feel really
good. Back pain went away and I feel engaged and on point all day long. I do
sit down for lunch and do a couple stretch breaks to break things up but in
general I am sold and dont plan to 'sit at a desk all day' for a long time.

~~~
yodsanklai
Was it difficult to adjust to a standing desk? For some reason, I found it
difficult to focus while standing up.

Also, is it something that is easily accepted in a company? Isn't it viewed as
eccentric in more conservative workplaces?

~~~
Gnarl
Give your back a few days to adjust to the change. First days might hurt a
bit. After that you'll begin to feel your back muscles strengthen. Its worth
it IMHO. Possibly get a motorized sitting/standing desk so you can shift
postures.

Any good company will accept whatever makes you most productive.

------
brickcap
I walk. It is pretty easy to integrate into day to day life. I tried going to
gym once or twice but didn't enjoy it. Walking in a park is much more
refreshing. My grandfather (from my mother's side) is 81 and he still walks to
this day. Which is why I feel that going to gym is not really sustainable. I
don't think I will be able to lift weights at 81, supposing I live that long.
Better to get into a habit of walking and do it as long as I live.

Reading and writing are very good mental exercises. If you combine the two it
is even better. The idea is really simple. First read what you like and then
write what you understood. Benjamin Franklin used to do it. If you read
something good it is impossible to not think about it. Writing is just like
thinking only more concrete and disciplined.

I don't know about you but my mind starts to wander easily. Writing demands
from me an absolute attention to my thoughts. Which means I think more deeply
and clearly when I write as compared to when I don't.

According to socrates to live the best life one must be trained in music and
gymnastic. Music he refers to a poem of the soul. Something to lift the
desolate spirit. Thoughtful words of wise men can become socratic music.
Gymnastic he refers to physical exercise.

------
noss
Live somewhere where you can safely bike to work. I bike all year around in
Stockholm's climate, and that way I get at least 1h physical activity every
workday.

~~~
ilyanep
This is one of my big things. I'm pretty into biking, so I go on longer rides
during the weekends, but biking 5 miles each way between Mountain View and
Palo Alto every day (for 50 miles total a week) can't be discounted.

------
blakeja
Martial arts.

I have been practicing shaolin kung fu for 11 years, but I think most systems
that incorporate a good 60 minutes of full body movement are going to do the
trick. Surprised I am the first to post this as I have never found a more
complete exercise system. Not to mention the internal aspects I have found to
be extremely beneficial over the course of my life.

Yoga is pretty close, especially if you are doing ashtanga, brutal yoga!

------
andredublin
Drink plenty water throughout the day.

Here's my physical routine that I go through.

Jump rope every night for about 10-15 minutes with a weighted speed rope.
Jumping rope is really great and I highly recommend it, its easy on the knees
and a fast way to get a good cardio workout.

Boxing on weekends, I own a heavy bag on a stand so its easy for me to do.

I have a hangboard located in my kitchen that whenever I pass under it I do a
pullup or hold. I recommend Metolius hangboards.

Walk my dog 1 mile every other day or whenever she feels fit.

Mow the lawn, rake leaves, grow a garden, just make sure you break a sweat.

Yoga whenever I feel tight or knots.

Surfing in the mornings when I can for about an hour. If surfing isn't for you
then swim, try to make your goal to swim 1 mile or 1600 meters in 30 or 45
minutes. Like jumping rope, swimming really easy on the body and great cardio.

The important thing is to keep moving, and keep changing it up.

This mish-mash of physically activity works for me because I can alter it
around my programming time and free time with my family.

~~~
deskamess
Jumping rope is easy on the knees? I guess we don't get/need much elevation
but I have been avoiding it thinking it could hurt knees (if on the heavy
side).

~~~
rada
I jump rope on two yoga mats, one on top of the other. I've done it without a
couple times and noticed the very next day. FYI I am just over a 100 lbs but I
also jump for 30-40 minutes, depending on the show I am watching.

------
djb_hackernews
This thread is already big enough no one will really see this but i'll add it
here for my occasional trips down memory lane through my comment history:

I'm 32 and have always been pretty active. I do a lot of indoor rock climbing,
3x/week and for long sessions. I've recently been finishing up my visits with
leg workouts (lunges, machine leg press).

I am probably in the best shape of my adult life. Would like to add more
cardio.

I stay away from carbs, never drink sodas or coffees or really anything
besides water and beer. I dont typically drink alcohol during the week.

One weird thing I do is stomach vacuums pretty much any time I think of them
(sitting in the office, walking around, in the car, etc). Most men in my
family are pretty thin but have bulging "beer bellies" so I'm trying to
postpone that aging effect as much as possible. Hey 40 year old me, hows it
looking?

~~~
JTon
For others who need to look up what a Stomach Vacuum [1] is

[1]
[http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/stoma...](http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/stomach-
vacuum)

------
thomasvarney723
Except for special occasions: no vegetable oil, no wheat, less sugar.

I agree with much of the paleo, keto, weight lifting and meditation
submissions on here. I would add that I think there isn't much better for you
than saturated and monounsaturated fat and that there isn't much worse for you
than "vegetable" (industrial seed) oils because of their high (especially
omega-6) polyunsaturated fat content.

Two books I would really recommend are "Perfect Health Diet" by the Jaminets
and "The Paleo Manifesto" by John Durant. "The Paleo Manifesto" is a 30,000ft
view of health from an ancestral perspective. The "Perfect Health Diet" delves
into the chemistry of metabolism and is very interesting in it's own right if
you're into that kind of thing.

------
moron4hire
I'm a freelancer, been 100% remote for the last 3 years. I rent desk space at
a coworking space that is a mile and a half from my house. My car is broken,
I'm lazy about fixing it (actually, I'm just going to get rid of it) and I
hate buses, so it forces me to walk.

~~~
junto
I'm the same as you; remote and coworking space. I cycle every day back and
fore.

------
smusings
Physical: Running, jumping jacks, pushups, squats, crunches. I'm not a huge
gym fan, but I enjoy running. Also I changed my diet around, to focus more on
fruits and veg, and less on proteins. I went from 250+ -> 175 about a year or
two back, and have had little trouble staying there. (Do jump to 180 during
heavy stress work weeks, lose it the next week fairly quickly though)

Mental: Something I am still working on, but for the moment I do video games,
or comic books. Both get my mind off work, and let me do something new. I am
thinking about trying meditation, but 3 cats and a dog make finding quiet
alone time really difficult.

------
tchvil
2 years ago, the feeling of slowly dying in front of my computer started too.
I'm 47. By chance, two friends suggested to go for a mountain bike ride with
them. I couldn't breathe and was ridiculously far behind, but I did stick to
it.

It started the Wednesday a 7pm(with lamps half of the year). Then a second
ride on weekends. 60-100km/week now.

I got back my 18 years' weight. And feel stronger and healthier than ever.

I tried many indoor trainings of all sorts, but felt them hard to keep with,
in the long run.

MTB is fun. And put you in direct contact with nature few hours a week. You
can even build your own bike, adding a tech dimension to it.

------
Mc_Big_G
So many comments and not even one mention of joints but at least 5 mentions of
5x5.

5x5 and "Starting Strength" are pretty fucking horrible suggestions for an
older guy who has been sitting at his desk for 20 years. If you're a beginner,
you WILL damage your joints starting with these programs. 5 sets of 5 reps
with heavy weights is very nearly the worst thing you can do. Please do not
follow this advice. I learned all of these lessons the hard way, but you don't
have to.

* If you want to start strength training, start with 20 reps for at least a year.

* If you can't do 20 reps, the weight is too heavy.

* If your muscles are sore for more than two days, the weights are too heavy.

* If your soreness is anything other than very mildly uncomfortable, reduce the weight, not the reps.

* By very mild soreness, I mean very, very, VERY mild.

* If you have even the slightest joint pain, reduce the weight.

* If you hear popping and snapping of your tendons as you move through an exercise, reduce the weight.

* Never go to failure.

* Never train unless you've broken a mild sweat with your warm-up first. (10 min on a bike, etc...)

* Never train unless you allow time for cool-down afterward. Mild, post workout cardio significantly reduces muscle soreness in my experience. Shoot for 15 min. minimum cool-down.

* Very slowly start increasing weight each week or month. If you have no muscle or joint soreness, it's probably safe to increase a little.

* Be very patient. Body changes over 40 take a lot of time and rushing things just leads to injury now or later.

* On non-workout days, try to stay active. Get out of your chair and get some mild exercise at least once an hour. Keep your blood flowing. This reduces soreness and aids in faster recovery.

* Don't skip workouts

* If you skip workouts and you have been increasing the weight, reduce the weight to less than whatever you were lifting in your last workout.

Have you every heard an old person complain that their muscles are not big
enough? Have you every heard an old person complain that their joints are
terrible? I've seen plenty of old guys with relatively big muscles that have
trouble walking much less doing anything else. Don't ruin your joints with
lifting heavy weights too fast. Whatever pleasure you get from strength and
big muscles while you are still relatively young is not worth the joint damage
you will experience later. Joints are the key to mobility and are far more
important than muscles.

~~~
pajop
Great advice - and of course a lot of mobilization before the actual squat
itself! Kelly Starrett has good videos for mobilization before squatting -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/sanfranciscocrossfit/search?que...](https://www.youtube.com/user/sanfranciscocrossfit/search?query=squat)

------
talles
Walking 10,000 steps every day.

You may argue that the number 10,000 is a myth, but walking frequently and
having a goal is not ;)

~~~
Brakenshire
Also, moving throughout the day - not just 5000 steps in the morning and 5000
in the evening, but regular movement making up a significant percentage of the
total.

I use a Jawbone band which buzzes me if I've been sitting still for 30
minutes, and then I try to find some excuse to walk around for a few minutes.

I don't think activity bands have really yet been designed around preventing
health problems associated with sitting all day, most just count daily totals.
The Up band and the Vivofit were the only two that seemed to give you here-
and-now information about inactivity, and it's a bit disappointing that other
companies don't seem to be doing much to improve things in that area.

~~~
brlewis
Disclaimer: I work at Fitbit.

The Fitbit Surge's default watch display, "flare" shows radial lines for each
minute you're active and dots for inactive minutes this hour. It's easy to see
when I last got up and walked around.

A fun side effect is that when you go out to get lunch and bring it back to
the office, just looking at the watch face you can count how far a walk it was
in minutes and how long you stood in line.

~~~
Brakenshire
That's interesting, thanks for the correction. I suppose it's more easier to
include that kind of information when you have more space, with the larger
screen.

This, to me, seems like one of the big challenges that activity monitors are
coming up against - now we have all of this data, and more and more can use it
to work out what the behaviours are, how do you then boil that information
down to limited, simple, intuitive visual or tactile cues that people can use
to alter their behaviour in ways that they want to pursue, and improve their
health.

And, indeed, what is important to health - is it increasing minutes of active
movement, decreasing inactive minutes, increasing aerobic exercise minutes, or
is it specifically sitting which is damaging, and so on. Quite tough, but
hopefully there's a lot of thought going on to tackle it behind the scenes. It
also seems like something academia should be getting involved with - this is
probably something which will become fundamental to human health as more and
more of us are desk bound.

------
fapjacks
I have been at my computer almost exactly 20 years. Most of that time I just
sat there, hacking away. Granted, I did things outside of work that
necessitated staying healthy, but for the most part I avoided it when I could.
These days, I meditate as often as I can (I try to daily), I run a 10k every
other weekend, and most significantly, I lift weights pretty intensely. My
brother has been a bodybuilder for years and years, and finally got me on the
boat to getting big. I made a comment elsewhere recently that this has made me
significantly more effective as a programmer. I'd venture between 15% and 25%
more effective in my day job due to my lifestyle, which is and has been a
daily habit for a while now. I'm not sure exactly what mechanic precisely is
responsible for making me a better programmer (though I guess each activity
plays its part), but it is noticeable in my commit history: More commits of
higher quality since I got into the habit of working out and meditating daily.
Nobody was more surprised than I.

Edit: The points here about eating a regular, healthy diet and sleeping enough
each night could not be more salient to my own regimen. I have been
experimenting with sleeping six hours a night with a nap immediately after I
shower after the gym to some success in saving me a tiny bit of sleep while
not running on fumes during the day. Regardless, you need seven, eight or nine
hours to be healthy. Every night.

------
PerfectElement
My anecdote: I've been eating a vegan high carb diet for the past 8 years and,
even though I exercise a lot less than I used to, my health has improved
dramatically in terms of not getting sick and feeling more energy. I also
never had to worry about constipation or being overweight anymore.

Before changing my diet, I used to get sick at least 4 times per year (sore
throat, sinus infections, headache). Now it's extremely rare. In fact, since
2008, I got sick only once, which I attributed to stress, since it happened a
couple of days after I broke up from a long term relationship.

The core of my diet consists of beans (mostly black beans, Brazilian style)
and brown rice. I add potatoes or sweet potatoes for certain periods of time,
specially when I'm working out consistently and want more fuel. For breakfast
I have either a simple smoothie (banana, peanut butter, spinach, almond milk)
or oatmeal with berries.

Since I'm vegan for ethical reasons, I don't obsess over what I eat. I eat
what I eat because it's convenient (my batch of black beans lasts 5 or 6
days), inexpensive and tastes good. I do eat some processed comfort foods,
mostly on weekends, like vegan meats, pizza, ice-cream, veggie burgers,
grilled "cheese", etc., but I don't notice any negative effect when I do.

If I'm out of town and eating on restaurants a lot, I notice that my energy
levels drop and my BMs get messed up.

~~~
serve_yay
Beans or lentils with rice is an excellent staple meal. Easy to cook, cheap,
lasts a long time, can be done in many flavorful ways. You can cook red beans
in a cajun style, many sorts of lentils (dal) in an Indian style, lots and
lots of different ways to do it. I used to be a vegetarian when I was younger,
and I still cook something along these lines very often.

------
beat
I put in months on a startup when I could set my own hours, so I stopped using
an alarm clock. I'd usually get a coding burst from 9pm-1am, go to bed, get up
around 8:30 the next morning.

I took a dayjob to help make ends meet for a while, and had to go back to
using an alarm. It's been very, very bad for me. I need to get to bed earlier,
but that's not always possible. The exhaustion and pains are coming right
back.

A natural sleep schedule. That made a huge difference in my health.

------
gmays
For strength training listen to these podcast episodes by the strength coach
Pavel Tsatsouline (interviewed by Tim Ferriss):
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/01/15/pavel-
tsatsouline/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/01/15/pavel-tsatsouline/)

I consider myself pretty knowledgable on fitness, but I learned more practical
info in those episodes than I have in the last 5 years elsewhere.

------
dragonwriter
> I guess this is aimed more at older devs and admins who have been sitting at
> their computers for the last 20 years like me.

I'm one of those! What I've found is key is regular physical activity outside
of work -- for me, its working with a trainer about once a week,
ballroom/latin/swing dance classes several times a week (including joining a
competitive formation team) and social dances about once a week, and -- at
least during the workweek -- daily fast walks of at least a mile, usually
about two miles, sometimes as much as three.

But it started with the dancing, and at a much lower level. Its not, I think,
the specific thing that matters all that much, its finding something that
works for you, and that you can be motivated to keep doing. For many people,
something you can do with other people that you _want_ to be around is
important, because if you spend lots of time at work and then more time doing
fitness-related things, you may not have as much time for social activity
that's not tied to one or the other. That's one reason dance is great for me
-- I enjoy it, my wife and I can do it together, and I like the community.

Diet, hydration, and sleep all have roles, too, though I don't excessively
focus on diet dogmas.

------
lazyjones
I had my blood analyzed and discovered a severe Vitamin D deficiency - so I
take supplements.

I also bought a treadmill and try to watch TV only while running or at least
walking on the treadmill. It's less boring that way and gives me a little less
of the feeling that I'm just wasting time when watching TV. I know there's a
bit of a 'treadmill desk for programming' fad right now (since Linus announced
his), but I find that idea terrible.

~~~
kaoD
> I had my blood analyzed and discovered a severe Vitamin D deficiency - so I
> take supplements.

I'm sure you've been told before, but just in case: consider exposing yourself
to more sunlight if possible.

Most Vitamin D deficiencies I've seen around me are from white-collar workers
not getting enough sunlight exposure. My SO had to avoid sun due to a medical
condition and she developed a deficiency too. Sunbathing on weekends worked
like a charm for them.

Office jobs are surprisingly bad for our health.

~~~
lazyjones
> _I 'm sure you've been told before, but just in case: consider exposing
> yourself to more sunlight if possible._

Yup, that was exactly the problem - and it's not easy to change habits
radically to facilitate that to the point of getting from less than 1/4th of
the recommended level back to normal. Since higher dosages are considered safe
now, I guess it's safest to keep taking supplements (as well as trying to get
out more).

I've even considered buying one of these Osram lamps for reptiles with enough
ultraviolet light to help Vitamin D levels:
[http://osram.com/osram_com/products/lamps/specialty-
lamps/ul...](http://osram.com/osram_com/products/lamps/specialty-
lamps/ultraviolet-lamps/ultra-vitalux/index.jsp) \- but 300W is a bit much
(heat, brightness, limitations of typical luminaries).

------
johnward
I'm 29 but already seeing some negative effects from sitting in an office for
the last 10 years. I was recently asked to switch to being a remote employee
since we are running out of office space and I have a killer commute (4-5
hours round trip). I'm taking full advantage of it. I'm currently on a keto
diet and down from a high of 300lbs to around 280lbs right now. I have two
cheap Ikea tables that I used for a standing desk. I stand until my feet hurt
and/or just sit until my laptop is about to die. Which usually is about an
hour when I'm running VMs. I'm going to the gym each morning and walking 30
minutes on an incline before lifting. I lift 4 days a week using a split
routine. Then I take 20-30 minutes at lunch to do some more walking on the
treadmill and catch up on The DailyShow. If the weather ever gets nice in Ohio
I plan on starting to bike on the weekends and maybe takes some walks with my
wife in the evenings. We used bike about 30 miles on weekends and I'd like to
get back to that a little bit. I also want to get my weight below 250 and my
body fat below 20%. My fitbit scale claims I'm 38% body fat and I'm not happy
with that.

------
senorjefe
First off. Get sufficient sleep and eat well (this means lower the number of
carbs, limit the sugar, get good amounts of protien and lots of veggies).

If those two things aren't fixed first, then no amount of working out will
help.

Second, if you're interested in working out, start slow. As in, don't try to
jump in and workout 5 days a week. You'll burnout and quit. If you don't
workout regularly, a group workout setting like Crossfit is actually a pretty
good way to go. People that cite injury rates around Crossfit tend to
misunderstand the overall context. If you haven't done physical things for a
while, you're going to hurt and most likely will have something feel like an
injury. This is to be expected no matter what you choose to do. If you find a
reputable gym with solid trainers they'll ask questions to understand your
history and prescribe you the right amount of difficulty. The class aspect
will push you and keep it social. Remember that if you're just starting out on
something and you're new, working with someone that knows what they're doing
is going to help a lot more than just trying to do something on your own and
save a bit of money.

------
nlawalker
I did fitness classes and weight training on my own for years, but about six
months ago I discovered indoor (gym) bouldering and have made it my own. It's
awesome. If you have a bouldering/climbing gym in your area, give it a try. I
think a lot of people in the HN demographic would find it appealing.

\- Easy to start: Bouldering is rock climbing but you don't need
certifications, training, ropes, expensive equipment or belay partners. You
stay lower to the ground than in roped climbing and fall on pads. If you have
chalk (cheap, can usually borrow/rent) and shoes (rentable at gyms, cheap by
most sports-equipment standards), you can go climb at a gym immediately.

\- Goal-oriented, novelty-seeking, flow: instead of sets and reps, every
bouldering problem is a creative physical and mental challenge. Good gyms tear
down and set up new routes frequently and have a variety in difficulty, and
most anyone can find something at the limit of their ability. Even if you're
out of shape, if you can climb a stepladder, you'll have problems within your
reach at most any gym (go slow to start though!)

\- Instant feedback and progress: If you fall off the wall, you jump back on.
If you go at least a couple times a week you can't help but get better.

\- Motivation for fitness: The problem that's always just out of your reach at
the gym will continually motivate you to drop a little bit of extra weight,
improve your flexibility and get stronger.

\- Friendly culture: Climbers tend to be a friendly, helpful bunch. No one
cares who's better than who because the wall defeats everyone, and it's almost
universally agreed that the most important part of the activity is having fun.

~~~
michilehr
This matches exactly with my experience with bouldering or climbing. Well
explained nlawalker!

------
kleer001
Skipping breakfast. Intermittent Fasting, start eating at 12 noon, stop eating
at 8pm.

~~~
hliyan
I'm doing something similar and it's worked out very well. After 10 years of
different types of eating habits, I'm starting to think "breakfast is the most
important meal of the day" is a myth.

~~~
kleer001
> is a myth

... perpetrated by breakfast cereal companies. That's a 43B market right
there.

------
Devthrowaway80
When I arrived in California, I weighed a bit over 250lbs (I'm 6'3") and was
grossly out of shape. I'm in my early 30s.

Things I've been doing to improve my health:

Improved my diet. This alone caused me to shed about 30lbs.

Stopped drinking alcohol. I'm a recovering alcoholic, so this was a pretty
important one. Next week will mark exactly 6 months since what I hope is my
last drink ever.

Started weight training 3 times a week. I've only been at this for about 6
weeks, but my strength has gone up a surprising amount. When I started,
squatting 90lbs was a huge struggle, I could maybe bench press about the same
amount, and I could maybe deadlift 120lbs. I could barely overhead press an
empty bar. As things stand now, I can do the following in 3 sets of 5 - squat
180lbs (2x starting), benchpress 135 (1.5x), deadlift 205lbs (1.7x), and OHP
85 (2x).

The weight training has really helped with the little aches and pains that
start to pile up as you get older and fatter. My weight has actually been
going up slowly as I weight train (220->225) but I've lost about three inches
off my waistline.

------
wyldfire
I just changed my diet in a few ways:

• stopped drinking diet soda

• started drinking coffee

• reduced calorie intake

• limited consumption to 12hrs

• shifted diet to more fresh foods and fewer sugars

I've lost some weight (about 10% so far). I see slight differences in how I
feel, mostly related to the changes in body mechanics due to the lost weight.

I think these changes will be critical in avoiding serious health
complications. Next change I want to phase in is some reasonable exercise
regimen.

------
bitL
Triple interval training, upper body (mainly chest) strength training,
cycling, tennis, most of it 2-3x a week. No free sugar, limited carbs, lot of
broccoli, lean meat, eating till half-full, 3-day salty-water fast once every
1-2 months. Sleeping at 10pm, waking up at 6am. Reading a lot, being creative
(photo/movie/electronic music), traveling around the world.

------
pretzel
Started doing start body weight training this year inspired by these
progressions [1].

The problem I found with having to do weights or going for runs is that you
need to leave the house and can't just do it right away every single day with
a minimum of friction. This reduces motivation and makes it less likely to
keep going.

I just get up 30 minutes earlier and go through half of this every day,
alternating pushes and pulls. It's really simple for me and don't have any
excuse to stop doing it, unless I'm a little delicate from the night before -
but I find that even that gets blasted out of the system fairly quickly.

Haven't changed my diet or lost any weight, but I'm sure my muscle to fat
ratio is a lot better. Definitely feel stronger and more energised than I was
before.

[1] [http://www.startbodyweight.com/2014/01/basic-routine-
infogra...](http://www.startbodyweight.com/2014/01/basic-routine-infographic-
poster.html)

------
stanmancan
I'm 28 and have started to feel it as well. I've started doing a few things
lately:

1) Joined a competitive mens soccer team two years ago

2) Started coaching my daughters soccer a year and a half ago

3) Following a healthier diet. Still far from perfect but much better than
before

4) Started going to the gym a few times a week

5) Getting up from my desk a dozen times a day to walk around and stretch

6) Stopped trying to do so much on the side

------
niche
I like to roll my shoulders back and slide my shoulder blades down my back
while sitting at the computer, additionally, yoga and meditation. Most
recently, I stopped drinking coffee. Generally go with the flow and listen to
your body. Everyone is different! Do some A/B tests on yourself. Wishing you
infinite wellness!

------
suncanon
See if there is pickup ultimate frisbee in your town/city. It is a super-
friendly sport that welcomes beginners.

If you find running / weightlifting torturous (like I do), this is a really
fun way to add activity to your life. After a game, you will suddenly realize
that you just ran for 1-2 hours without even thinking about it.

------
Kiro
So everyone is talking about weight training for strength only. I've done
StrongLifts and Starting Strength and while it's probably effective for
building strength it is also really boring in my opinion.

Nothing beats the pump you get from doing some isolated biceps exercises. It's
really addictive and makes you hunger for the gym.

I would also argue that you release more endorphins when doing hypertrophy
training (nothing but anecdotal evidence to back this up though). If you work
out in the morning you feel high the rest of the day. This never happened when
doing heavy SL or SS.

I also like the fact that I can see myself getting bigger by each day when
looking in the mirror. It's almost overwhelming to realize that you're looking
at yourself. I don't understand why wanting to look good has almost become
taboo. Or are muscles not fashion anymore?

~~~
makeset
I've done both for years, and I feel the opposite. Strength training is very
quantifiable; hypertrophy hardly is. A bicep measurement changes _very_ slowly
over time, compared to 5 lbs. on your squat. I very much doubt that you can
actually "see" yourself getting bigger, beyond the post-workout ego fodder
"pump" which won't last an hour. But hey, if it keeps you going, more power to
you.

------
joaomsa
I quit smoking roughly 3 months ago, since I missed being able to run and not
desire death afterwards.

Could already feel big difference with improved sleep after just 1 week of
quitting, with sense of taste and smell also noticeably improving. Lung
capacity that hasn't returned as much as I wished though.

~~~
mkempe
It's a (good) decision you've made for the rest of your life, so don't feel
all effects have to appear quickly. It takes about five years for the body to
(almost) fully recover from regular smoking. According to the CDC it takes 15
years to return to parity of risk with non-smokers. [1]

[1]
[http://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/sgr/2004/posters/...](http://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/sgr/2004/posters/20mins/)

------
samcrawford
Primarily for people in the UK, the Park Run events (www.parkrun.org.uk) are
well worth a go. It's an free, organised 5km run every Saturday morning at
9am. You can track your progress online. The turnout at events across the UK
is typically very good (hundreds at each event each week).

------
bequanna
Diet -Cook most of my meals -No soda, little dairy -More Greens -Fewer carbs,
more fat, more protein

Exercise -Strength Training 5x/ week -Walk ~2 miles/day

Notes on the above:

Try to make little changes in your diet vs. large ones. Pick out one or two
things you would like to eat less of and actively try to reduce.

Cooking your own meals gives you a huge amount of control over what you eat
(the individual ingredients) and how it tastes. I never thought I would enjoy
cooking as much as I do.

If you've never done strength training before, don't be afraid to pick
something that looks interesting to you and jump in. Crossfit, 5x5 lifts,
whatever. Just get to a gym and start consistently doing something.

Mental well-being is still something I should work on. When I take the time to
meditate, it is worth it.

------
amm
Different things work for different people, and there's a LOT of anecdotal
evidence on the internet about that "one routine/diet/..." that will fix your
health in a month. That's not how it works and it's potentially dangerous.

If you have serious health issues, you need to see a professional. If you just
want to improve your overall well-being, focus on diet, sleep and exercise and
be consistent about it.

There's many books written by very smart people who have a professional
background and who can back up their advice with studies/papers/etc.

Personally, I try to watch my diet, work out 2-3 times a week doing strength
and cardio training and try to be in and out of bed at the same time every
day.

------
ceeK
Fitness classes.

There's been a big surge in new fitness studios recently, especially for busy
professionals like ourselves. The quality of these places has increased
dramatically (i.e. Barry's Bootcamp).

The classes are typically under an hour and you can do anything from spinning,
to strength training to Yoga or pilates for wellbeing and flexibility.

If you're in the UK, give Fitter a go (full disclosure: I'm a founder there. I
never used to do fitness classes beforehand, but now do 2-3 a week and feel
great.).

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitter-discover-book-
your/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitter-discover-book-
your/id979937798?ls=1&mt=8)

------
kranner
Some specific stretching routines finally helped me fix my back pain from
years of sitting:

[http://www.foundationtraining.com](http://www.foundationtraining.com) (I
recommend the DVD, not the book)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBlM5in2IQA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBlM5in2IQA)

I do some of these routines everyday and my back has remained pain-free.

Also the classic book on stretching by the Andersons is quite fun to take out
now and then: [http://www.amazon.com/Stretching-Anniversary-Edition-Bob-
And...](http://www.amazon.com/Stretching-Anniversary-Edition-Bob-
Anderson/dp/0936070463)

------
xasos
Trying to quantify all the aspects of my life and improve upon them. Mostly, I
want to sleep and exercise more. I've used Jerry Seinfeld's Productivity Trick
[1] to keep a streak on GitHub and improve my software engineering skills.

I'm doing the same with my smartphone, a fitness tracker, and Gyrosco.pe [2]
to quantifying my walking, sleeping, and step count to improve every day.

[1] [http://lifehacker.com/5886128/how-seinfelds-productivity-
sec...](http://lifehacker.com/5886128/how-seinfelds-productivity-secret-fixed-
my-procrastination-problem)

[2] [http://gyrosco.pe](http://gyrosco.pe)

------
NearAP
Started Cross-Fit. Some of the 'good' side effects from my cross-fitting 1) I
now drink more water than I used to (at least immediately after the exercise)

2) I'm forced to do more cardio work (I generally hated cardio work) and I've
found I'm no longer as tired as I used to be.

3) I'm able to do more work-outs. By this, I mean - when I used to go to the
gym on my own, I would quit when I got tired; at crossfit, there are folks who
are encouraging me to finish the exercise

4) I can easily 'disperse' any 'frustration' from work during the workout
which leaves me all refreshed and ready to handle the rest of my day.

However, I still make sure that I do the cross-fit in moderation.

------
binarymax
Yoga for 30 minutes every morning. Cut out the sugar and bread and noodles.
Been doing it for a month already and I feel great!

I also have been using a standing desk for about 2 years - which has
significantly helped my back (and with the Yoga even moreso).

~~~
junto
> Cut out the sugar and bread and noodles.

Have you stopped eating carbs totally, or are you still eating potatoes and
rice?

------
boydjd
I quit a decade of pack a day smoking last August.

------
collyw
Exercise. As much as you get the chance to with a proper job.

Cycle to work is my minimum (though personally I like getting into the
outdoors, away from the city, takes your mind off things). Its an easy way to
save money on transport and gym membership, and get exercise without even
thinking about it. In many crowded European cities its the fastest way about,
if you are prepared to bend the rules.

If you live too far away, what about driving to somewhere that is cycling
distance and cycle from there.

I just turned 40, and started taking DHEA supplements, seems to give me a bit
more energy.

And stretch.

And try to eat well.

With the exception of stretching (which I find neutral) I enjoy all of those
things.

------
beermann
I apologize if this sounds a bit self-serving, but I use Pacifica
([http://thinkpacifica.com](http://thinkpacifica.com)), an app that we are
building, in order to track what affects my sleep. I've struggled with
insomnia for a while so understanding how things like caffeine or lack of
exercise affect it has been useful. And then I'll also use our progressive
muscle relaxation exercise when trying to fall asleep. The irony is not lost
on me that building a company around an anxiety app is also creating
additional anxiety in my life...

------
lawn
I'll add my own to the many already good posts.

1\. Change my diet. No sugar, low-carb and high-fat. Avoid fast-food and
processed food. I eat a lot of vegetables. This change alone made me feel
better and I got a lot more lean. 2\. Extra D-vitamin. I found it helps my
mood, motivation and general energy levels especially during the winter. 3\.
Moderate exercise. Martial arts and some strength training on the side. I
bought a TRX and I try to go to the gym, but generally I exercise at home. I
also walk to school. 4\. Don't skip on sleep.

Generally the best advice I could give is to eat well and do some exercise.

------
thethrows
I run => RunKeeper. I'm terrible right now, but working on it. I'm in the shin
splints phase.

I started meditating => HeadSpace. This really has the most gains for me. I
don't even do it everyday and I feel like I'm looking at myself in a totally
different perspective. I've started observing my fears, my emotions, etc.

I do Yoga if I can in down time. => Yoga Studio.

Consistency is key. I don't run much yet, but I'm trying to get up to 3 days a
week x 3 miles. Really, the hardest part about ANYTHING is consistency. So
even running 1 miles x5 is WAY better than running 5 miles x1 per week.

------
gesman
First time in many years I didn't get sick at all during this winter (cold
Montreal, I'm 51).

Solution:

One squeezed lemon + some maple syrup to sweeten the deal + small doze of
organic cayenne pepper. Daily doze.

Add gym here. 21 pullups in one shot today.

------
kendallpark
I play (American) football, lift weights, and dabble in CrossFit.

I am 25 but I think a lot about my long term health plan as I only have a few
more years of football left in my system. I think the most important thing to
do as you get older is strength training. I'd actually rank it over cardio for
various reasons (loss of bone density and muscle mass being large concerns as
you get older).

The post-football plan is to play a few years of rugby, then perhaps enter the
competitive weightlifting/powerlifting scene. I really enjoy CrossFit and feel
I could make that into a lifetime sport.

------
jackreichert
The bare minimum for me is: \- 5 sun salutations (does wonders for your back)
\- 1 mile run \- 5 minute meditation

This is the very basics of my MUST do. I strive for more, but I tend to get
sick if I don't do at least this.

------
johnnyg
5:30 AM Spin Class Monday, Wed, Fri Calorie tracking with MyFitnessPal Fresh
fruits and snacks available at work

Several months in, I have a lot of energy and am really enjoying the physical
changes.

------
DesignerEu
Lots of excellent advice on this thread (What I read of it).

Take breaks at work and move around. Spend as much time as you can outside.
The time away will recharge you and you'll be more effective when you return.

Concentrate on your meals when you're eating, instead of eating in front of
the computer or reading, for instance. You'll be more aware of how the food is
affecting you and how much of it you need. If you start to notice that
something adversely effects you cut it out of your diet.

------
maxcan
Weight training and running on and off for years. But. Mostly on my own and I
could never stick with it. About 8 months ago I started going to crossfit and
it's been life changing. I go between 5-10 hrs/wk. I'm in the best shape of my
life, my lifts are heavier than I ever imagined (501 lb deadlift) and I love
it. The class and social structure is perfect and United Barbell is right at
the 4th st Caltrain location so it's super convenient.

------
spking
In the last 90 days I dropped 22 lbs. (227 down to 205) using the Ketogenic
diet. I did no cardio and incorporated 45 minutes of compound weight lifting 3
times a week. I don't think I'll continue Keto beyond 120 days as it's quite
restrictive, but it was indisputably effective for me to shed excess fat.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet)

------
bthomas
It's really hard to approach fitness as yet another obligation, unless you
happen to have a laid back lifestyle. My advice: find some kind of exercise
that you enjoy, don't stress about whether it's the optimal program. Use the
time as a mental break from your day at the computer, or to get some energy in
the morning or to unwind after work. Don't focus on results at first - then,
after it becomes a habit, you can optimize.

------
ianbicking
I have young kids, and I've been getting a lot of value out of kettlebells.
All the advantages of strength training, but with movements that feel
particularly relevant to all the carrying and manipulating and otherwise
playing with children that I do. I think all first-time parents think that
somehow they will naturally grow strength along with the weight of their
newborn, but it totally doesn't work like that.

------
vinayan3
I lift weights 3 days a week. I do one day for Back/Shoulder, Legs,
Bicep/Chest. I do cardio exercises twice a week. It's either 30 - 40 min jogs
or playing tennis.

The biggest change for my health has been improving what I eat. I generally
try to eat salad and soup for lunch most days of the week. I eat relatively
light for dinner at home. It's usually soup or a small portion of pasta with
vegetables.

------
modoc
Wrestling with the same sort of issues here. Middle age plus the stresses of
growing a company, etc...

I've started hitting the gym a bunch (3-5 times a week) with personal training
twice a week. Trying to do hot yoga once a week. Using MyFitnessPal to track
food/calories/exercise.

Mixes results so far. Getting more fit, but if anything I am much more tired
earlier and more often. Hopefully that bounces back eventually.

------
dhackner
Meditation makes a huge difference for me. I've tried a number of different
methods, including using biofeedback devices but the most effective for me has
been [http://www.headspace.com](http://www.headspace.com). People who tend to
have difficulty turning off the noise in their heads (such as myself) do well
with guided imagery training such as that.

------
sdrothrock
I try to get a solid amount of sleep every night; this may vary for you, but
eight hours works for me. This has been the number one thing that affects my
quality of life in the last year or so.

When I don't get enough sleep, everything suffers, even though I start to feel
like I /am/ getting enough sleep, if that makes sense. But when I do get
enough sleep, the difference is like night and day.

------
mswen
I am 53 year old male. I have been working out variety of approaches but very
consistently for the past 14 years.

My current routine has me lifting free weights 3 days a week (M,W,F). Squat,
Deadlift, Bench Press, Military (overhead) Press, Pull-ups, Decline sit-ups,
bicep curls, leg curls on a machine to hit hamstrings better. Although I
strive for a full body resistance workout 3 times a week - I will sometimes go
light on all the exercises except one of them and really push that focus
exercise.

Jog or run intervals on treadmill set at an incline twice a week.(T,TH). I
generally go about 3 miles.

Rest on the weekend.

I do a form of intermittent fasting (16/8 or sometimes 18/6\. Quit eating
about 8 PM - don't eat again until noon the next day or sometimes as late as
2.

Timing: I do my workouts at the end of my fast at mid-day before eating.

Diet: My meal right after working out is a giant multi-ingredient salad with a
bit of protein. After that I pretty much eat what I want but make sure to get
solid protein with evening meal and generally another fruit or vegetable. I do
eat dessert two or three times a week. I rarely snack between meals. I drink
soda maybe once a week and then only 12 oz. or less. I basically don't drink
alcohol except for an occasional toast or one beer at a party. I drink lots of
black coffee (no sugar or cream) I used to call this my vice and then the
Harvard epidemiologists decided that black coffee and tea are both essentially
health drinks - lucky me.

I feel stronger and better than ever as an adult - though I cannot run as fast
as I did in my twenties. But admittedly my exercise program emphasizes
strength much more than speed.

Mental well being: keep learning - that is almost a given for developers but I
sometimes need to do something really different.

Relational well being: I take pretty good care of my wife of 31 years and she
takes care of me. Lucky to have 4 great kids that enrich my life as well.

Spiritual well being: I actively participate in a local church which
challenges me to think deeply about spirit and life. It also helps me get
involved in helping others, giving to the poor and such. It also provides
access to a rich circle of friends who share one or two things in common with
me but are otherwise quite different.

These are the things that seem to really work for me. Hope it is helpful.

------
vital101
Kettlebells 4 days a week, bodyweight and/or running exercises 2 days a week,
and 1 rest day. I've also taken care to eat a lot healthier this past year and
watch my portion sizes.

I also use a standing desk for about 70% of the day. Even since I started
doing that 3 years ago I've found my general fitness to be much higher. YMMV

------
msg
I started counting calories on my mobile, to lose weight. I eat whatever I
want but I record everything. Over time certain aspects of eating like
frequent snacking and eating in ignorance get annoying. So you stop doing
them.

Somewhere in there I remembered swimming and got a tape and learned to swim
laps.

There's a silver bullet for you, diet and exercise.

------
tim333
Presently gym daily but only for 5-10 minutes. I've been alternating doing the
weight machines (heavy, only a few reps) and walking uphill at about 6 kmh on
a running machine. Modest eating - the odd omelette / burger. Seems to be
going quite well - losing weight, gaining muscle, low hassle/suffering.

------
hakcermani
Here's mine FWIW. I am 54.Weekly tally. Bike to work (3-5 times) ~ 60-80
miles. Exercise routine (2x), (skips, burpees, abs). Swim 1250 yds (1-2)
times. Max 6 days. One day always for rest. Sleep: 6-7 hrs per day. Eat: Salad
lunch 3-4 times. Drink: 2-3 times. (Need to improve: Add 2x Yoga, Drink more
water)

------
dagw
\- Walk everywhere. probably averages out to ~60 minutes walking a day.

\- Eat healthy. Not in any sort of hard core diet way or any sort regime with
a name. Just cook normal food with a focus on fish, chicken and vegetables.

Just those two, neither of which actually impinge on my life or lifestyle in
any meaningful way seems to do wonders.

------
jedanbik
Playing basketball, taking the stairs instead of the elevator, going on walks
instead of driving, no booze drinking, just a bunch of little things I hope
add up to a healthy enough lifestyle. I'm looking forward to seeing how
productive I actually am once my Apple Watch arrives in the mail. :)

------
d-equivalence
Apart from the foundational sleep well, eat well and moving your body I
combine the later with nature and certain perceptional practices (largely of
my own devising, but it's nothing new). Also LEGOs. They are tangible,
colorful, goal-oriented, and help in all sorts of different ways.

------
fasouto
Basketball training 2 times/week + 1 match on the weekends. It relieves the
back pain caused by the computer.

Boxing 2 times/week, It's a very demanding sport and that gets every bit of
energy that I have in my body but it's totally worth.

Meditation or juggling when I'm unable to concentrate.

------
sisivee
I agree with everything here, especially eating well, exercise, and
meditation.

For a "fresh start," I can't recommend the Lazy Manifesto enough. You can hear
this on Tim Ferriss' podcast or just google it. It helped reconsider how I
spend my time and energy in so many ways.

------
amelius
Does anybody have any experience with automatic height-adjusting desks? E.g.
[1]

[1] [http://www.gizmag.com/stir-kinetic-desk-automatically-
rises/...](http://www.gizmag.com/stir-kinetic-desk-automatically-rises/29223/)

------
embwbam
I quit coffee, working on eating lots of vegetables and limiting beer and
sweets.

Getting outside into the sunshine (literally) and getting my heart rate up
makes a world of difference in how I feel. Pretty much every day, intense if I
can. I want to do more strength training too.

------
mping
\- eating almost always vegetarian food \- rock climbing 2x a week \-
commuting on a bycicle \- internal martial arts \- chan meditation

Most important point is starting a new habit, even if you have to try a couple
of different things until you get what works for you.

------
david_shaw
I started using a standing desk (not a convertible one; I'm standing all day)
a few weeks ago. It was weird at first, but now I'm enjoying it!

I've also been going for long, evening walks. It helps me relax and declutter
my mind after a workday.

------
yodsanklai
I think there are a few simple things that can help. Avoiding junk food, light
but regular exercise (walking, cycling, swimming), stretching. At work, you
can try to work on your posture at your desk, and force yourself to take short
breaks.

------
heliodor
Like everyone says, exercise.

Eliminating the friction completely is what will allow you to rise above your
current state, as it did for me.

The alternative that finally allowed me to rise above my long-time regular
state was at-home, short, but intense exercise. I do pushups. No need to go to
the gym. There is nothing to prepare. It's literally an instantaneous start.
And it takes very little time out of my schedule.

The problem most people have with exercising is that they decide to change and
try it for a bit but the effort is too great and they relapse to the base
state. Going to the gym takes time and planning, and if you do get there, you
don't do it right. I know I didn't. Half-assed effort at the various machines
to hit the major muscle groups, then go home. We all know we should take a
notebook to the gym and track progress to force ourselves to push the
boundaries, but how many people actually do that? I never brought a notebook
to the gym in my life. For a short while, I tried an app instead. Poor design,
too much hassle, no good alternatives.

Some of the great things about a pushups-only workout:

\- no friction to start (eg: trip to gym, clothing, schedule)

\- super short (10 to 20 minutes every other day)

\- develops a great-looking upper body and abs

\- works a crazy number of muscles (pushups incorporate planking)

\- having a notebook to track progress is no hassle since you're at home

\- keeps the abs tight, not allowing food extra room to linger in your
intestines

In terms of tracking progress, I came across hundredpushups.com. No, they
don't try to sell you anything. They just provide an excellent exercise
schedule and the goal is to be able to crank out a hundred pushups by the end
of the schedule. Sounds ambitious but it's not really. Their schedule forces
you to be laser focused on one thing: cranking out some extra pushups every
session. The progress that results from such intense focus is amazing. For
some numbers: I used to do about 30 pushups at any given point in life before
this. My latest max is 85 pushups straight. I can do 200 pushups in about 10
or 12 minutes with 60 second breaks in between. I can get behind a program
that involves only 10 minutes every other day with phenomenal results!

While pushups aren't for everyone, try to figure out a workout that:

takes very little time

is intense

doesn't require travel or preparation

~~~
ookblah
I think it's a great start. One thing I would recommend is supplementing the
pushups with pullups or some type of exercise that would help balance out the
push movement.

------
abhididdigi
I exercise everyweek day, I meditate twice a day everyday, I play atleast 4
chess 5 min games. I have been doing this over a year and I think I'm healthy.

I make it a point to sleep atleast 8 hours a day, and sleep for 7.30+ hours
everyday.

------
Jtsummers
To get back into moving I took up team sports, specifically soccer. Two
seasons in the local adult rec league each year (winter and summer) with 8
regular games + 1-3 playoff games each season. It's only once a week, but it
got me started. After that I added in yoga for back health (combatting chronic
sitting syndrome and then an actual back injury caused by a careless driver).
After the back healed up I added in running, now 2x5k runs each week. Then for
added fun and stress relief I've taken up Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (on pause due to
a soccer injury acting up).

The main thing to remember: If it hurts, stop and consider why. When I started
up running for real last year I was going 3 days a week. I still weighed over
200 pounds and my knees were in poor shape after the third run. I cut it down
to two days and they stopped hurting entirely (beyond general soreness or the
effects of age). With BJJ, I noticed my shoulder (the soccer injury) acting
up. I started cutting back on certain movements, having my training partners
focus on my left side instead of my right. Took a week or two off. The pain
remained (actually got worse) and I went to the doctor. Got a steroid shot,
resting for a couple more weeks and then I can get back to it. Rest when your
body needs rest. There are folks at the gym I attend that work through their
pain and injuries, and they're chronically injured (though in different places
each month). A bad shoulder like mine means I'm going to do some movements
wrong and may injure my hip or my leg trying to compensate for the lack of
strength on my right side. I can still run and do lower body and core
exercises that don't require me to use my right arm, so I will.

Routine: Routine makes a big difference. Even if I can't make my jiu jitsu
class, my running is baked into me now. Tuesdays and Thursdays I get off work
and hit a trail near the office. I can't imagine not doing that now
(especially with this spring weather, it's fantastic).

Partners and classes: On my own I'm prone to skip, I have little motivation to
do things for myself. I'm running with a friend of mine and if I don't go I
feel like I'm letting him down (especially since, at this point, he needs it
more than I do). Classes are similar. I don't really feel like I'm letting
down my instructors or classmates, but I know I'm falling behind my peers
(those that started around the time I did) by skipping. So I'm strongly
motivated to make it at least 3 nights (it's offered M-F) a week. In part for
the sense of competition, but also so I can be useful in practice with my
classmates instead of being chronically behind.

------
salgernon
Get a colonoscopy now. Don't wait for them to test you in your 50s.

------
malandrew
I've been in good shape to poor shape and back again various times in my life
(fat kid, started wrestling, HWT state champion, competed nationally, stopped
after high school, got out of shape, study abroad in Rio de Janeiro, got
ripped, returned to the US, got out of shape again but not too bad, started
working professionally, years passed still in okay shape but feeling my age,
started randonneuring last year, started p90x3 3 months ago).

All that said, of all the things I've done to work out and get in shape,
nothing has impressed me as much as P90x3. The gains have been amazing for 3
months.

It's easy to stick to, since it's only 30 minutes and you work out in your
living room (you only need 2m by 2m of space). Equipment costs are like $200
to 300 (yoga mat, pull up bar, some elastic bands, some dumbells, push up
stangs, decent cross-trainer shoes). Enough variety in the videos and the
dialog is reasonably entertaining, even when watching the same episodes over
and over again. As soon as you're done, you're able to shower in your own
home. I work out every morning before work.

I know I sound like a commercial right now, but this is a seriously well
thought out exercise routine. Pretty much every one of the routines focus on
core exercises and all do a great job of highlighting where you're weak and
working those parts of your body. Once that part strengthens, the next time
you do the same exercise, you'll find another part of your body that needs
strengthening. They are always challenging and there's plenty of room to go
from beginner and to growing and perfecting your form. Furthermore, many of
the exercise work you out in a way that works out the areas that don't get
attention as you age and these routines therefore resolve the things that make
you feel old.

You can just look at some of the people in the videos (including Tony himself)
and tell that he and the others have figured out what you need to do to stay
feeling young. Tony Horton is 56 and Dreya Webber is 53 and both look like
they are in their early 40s. Traci Morrow is 43 and has had like 6 kids. For
those people to look the way they do at their age is incredible. Learning to
work out this way gives me more confidence in deciding to have kids later in
life, knowing that I will still have the energy to be active with them as they
are growing up.

Between acquiring a bunch of home gym equipment and how easy it is to workout
at home, I no longer see the appeal of a gym. When I want to work out outside
I just go cycling and I might pick up another sport or two time permitting.
The cost of most of the equipment is equivalent to 4-6 months of gym
membership.

------
arc_of_descent
30 mins of barefoot walking/jogging on a Treadmill. Lift weights for around 10
mins after that to work on upper torso.

Do try the barefoot walking technique. Its really worked well for me.

------
rohunati
I'm buying the Apple Watch!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcYppAs6ZdI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcYppAs6ZdI)

------
lanna
I lost 132lb in the last 12 months. I never felt better.

------
totalrobe
low carb weight lifting

[http://www.reddit.com/r/ketogains](http://www.reddit.com/r/ketogains)

------
sergiotapia
Nothing beats going home after a long day and just going toe to toe with a set
of large weights.

Pray at the Iron Church and be one with the iron.

------
chriogenix
working out(surfing, jiu jitsu and interval training), lots of sleep(had to
work on getting to bed early enough and shutting down use of
computers/electronics before bed), meditation and drinking more water. Also I
noticed switching to a standing desk has helped open up my hips and I am
generally more flexible when doing Jiu jitsu.

------
alashley
\- Walking \- Low carb, high protein \- Bodyweight exercises 3-4x per week \-
No alcohol \- Drinking lots of water

------
mindcruzer
Fitness and nutrition are those kinds of topics that no one ever agrees on.
Everyone thinks their way is the "right" way, as exemplified by the enormous
number of unique replies to this thread. This could be attributed to the
ignorance of the commenters, or that everyone just finds different things work
for them. It is probably a combination of both, with an emphasis on the
former.

~~~
lkbm
Unique replies? Sure, there are some, but reading through them I'm seeing the
following themes over and over and over: * Exercise more (mostly walking
more/treadmill desk, weightlifting, and biking). * Eat better food (less
sugar/carbs, more, veggies, and less red meat) * Get enough [quality] sleep. *
Get an active hobby. (Wide range of suggestions, but no one saying "this is
the one true hobby"\--just, "find one you enjoy--I like this one.")

Not only are they repeated here again and again, they're so widely agreed upon
that I think most people would have been able to accurately guess that they'd
be the most common responses.

The two main benefits here that people are giving specific methods to try (we
all know we should exercise, but here are people listing ways of doing so that
fits their desk-job lifestyles), and they're inspiring us to try a few of
these things. (e.g., I've long know I needed to improve my sleep, and people
here have inspired me to put more effort into ensuring my sleep is
uninterrupted.)

------
wonjun
Sleeping well and doing physical activities, eg, going to gym on a regular
basis makes a huge difference.

------
utxaa
same here. try this:

[http://www.marksdailyapple.com/the-primal-
blueprint-21-day-c...](http://www.marksdailyapple.com/the-primal-
blueprint-21-day-challenge-infographic/)

also work in 30 minutes periods (set a timer) and walk around for 5 (see
pomodoro).

------
xanderjanz
I skateboard to and from work now. It's not a huge workout, but does get me to
sweat twice a day.

------
leke
I've been vegan for 4 months. I feel stronger, fitter, and my joints feel
looser. I turn 40 soon.

~~~
PerfectElement
I've been vegan for over 8 years (eating mostly whole foods), and I can say
that the positive effects are long-lasting. I'm approaching 40 too and I don't
really feel like I'm getting old like most of my peers do.

------
outericky
what's "older"?

I've been sitting at computers about 20 yrs, but I'm not 40 yet...

I run, bike or swim. 1 or more of those every day. Looking into yoga, and some
additional strength training (pushups, pull ups, core exercises)

------
herve76
Yoga and Raw food diet. Plus I live on the beach in Costa Rica. Pura Vida.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
I'm reading HN, but that doesn't always help.

Meditation has helped me the most.

------
lukasm
Gym 6 hours a week. Minimise junk food e.g. I cook 4 or 5 times a week.

------
pnanthakumar
Wearing the Qrble Triage band, and ensuring my vitals are in check!

------
sgt
Copious amounts of coffee. I read somewhere it's healthy.

------
swayvil
yoga, meditation, walk a couple miles every day or so, carpentry,
ditchdigging, eschew the junk food.

Now if I can just resist the coffee. That stuff messes with my heart.

------
megaframe
If you're looking to loose some weight I've had this conversation with a few
people. It rests on the idea that the the recommended Caloric intake of 2000
Cal/day is likely wrong for you. It might be right but for a lot of people
it's probably off.

tl;dr if the above doesn't apply to you.

Annoyed by increasing workouts and limited results I took to data cataloging
my metabolism to find weak points in my diet. What I found was that I burn
less than 2000 Cal in one day when I'm just doing my regular day to day
activities. Meaning if I eat the typical diet I gain weight steadily until my
mass is actually consuming all those extra calories and I'm slightly
overweight.

Procedure:

Take about 1 week of data, don't change your lifestyle for that week do what
you normally would do. Your body responds in about a 1 day cycle and you need
about a week to get a clear trend.

Record your weight/date-time once to twice a day at the same times, like
morning and evening. Preferably without too much clothing so it doesn't throw
off the numbers.

Use some app or a notebook and note every single thing you eat, and I mean
everything. You eat a peanut that counts, you have coffee that counts, all of
it.

Record any excess exercise you do as well, like a 20min run or biking. Things
you do as extra to work out. Compute the Calories this is worth.

End of the week plot your weight and draw a trend line, the slope/day is what
you want to know how many pounds per day are you gaining or loosing.

Compute the Calories per day you ate minus the calories burned on exercise,
and get the Average. Hopefully you didn't eat wildly different amounts each
day that can throw things off a bit.

"3500 calories equals one pound of body weight" => compute the calories from
the slope (lb/day) computed earlier if it's positive subtract that from the
average caloric intake, if it's negative add it.

This is you're baseline Caloric burn rate per day. Meaning if you do your day
to day stuff and eat this much you will neither gain or loose weight. If
you're trying to loose weight and don't have time or interest in working out
you can just cut anywhere from 100-300-500 Cal from your day to day diet and
it'll slowly go down. More than 500 Cal is typically difficult unless you
balance it with also working out. Anything over a deficit of 1000 Cal is
usually considered unsafe.

The only reason for cardio is to strengthen your heart and keep your blood
vessels clear (and so you don't get winded going up stairs), but a 20+min run
2-3 times a week or even some sport activity can solve that.

------
ZanyProgrammer
I walk to and from BART most days to get exercise.

------
foolinaround
taekwondo ( or any martial art that is not aimed at neutralizing )

It gives good exercise, focusses the brain and is also good for discipline.

------
BryantD
I've been playing Ingress. Works a charm

------
mbesto
Triathlon. 5-10hrs of training per week.

------
contingencies
_Work /life balance._

 _Better food._

 _Exercise!_

------
danielbnelson
hot yoga....great counter balance to sitting in front of a screen all day.

------
ShannonSofield
Crossfit.

~~~
chrisduesing
I started about 1.5 years ago and it has been great. Strength training +
cardio, planned by someone else, on a schedule, guided by a coach, with peers
that encourage and motivate you. It pretty much addresses all of the
psychological reasons people normally quit going to the gym after a month.

------
wavefunction
Giving up alcohol.

------
pickitupsnake
carb cycling and weight training

------
mobiuscog
Keto

------
NicoJuicy
After 2 years doing nothing and before that i lost 25 kg's in 6 months. Here
are the most effective tips i know of. You don't have to follow them all, but
if they can help you, i'm glad :). My tips are "collected/memorized" for
losing weight and improving health.. ( both go hand in hand)

Just been hitting the gym since one month, have seen a awesome progress in a
short amount of time. So in terms of sports, i'm currently highly motivated.
So excuse me if i'm being rude as "pushing your limits". I set up my goals for
now ( 1/4th marathon, ...) to know what i want to accomplish )

Fyi, i quitted "sporting" after 6 months because i had an accident with my
car. I couldn't train for 2 months and my motivation ( including having pain
when doing sports), was gone for a while.. Been regretting it i didn't start
sooner :(

\- Run in the morning after a protein shake ( most effective, so it won't
break down any muscle). You could also do rope skipping. To lose weight, you
need a minimum of 25 minutes of cardio ( regular speed) or a HITT workout (
when you're experienced in the sport you are doing, it requires less time)

\- Sleep enough ( i only sleep 3-4 hours per day :s, that's not enough) -
Sleep is really important :s

\- No alcohol ( it slows down your metabolism). I like green thea ( real one,
not lipton), it has multiple health benefits and improves your metabolism

\- If you use the weight scale, use it on a weekly basis. Not daily. A mirror
is better then a weight scale in a lot of cases. Sometimes you are building
muscle => more weight on the scale

\- Measuring your fat percentage gives a better accuracy about your body then
bodymass index. The easiest way is electrolyse, but not always very accurate
(eg. when you drink a lot of water => ah well, life ain't perfect. But this is
the easiest method )

\- Strength training ( more muscles = higher metabolism = more burning fat
while eating the same) in the evening.

\- Women don't acquire muscle that easy, it's more efficient to do more cardio
when you are female..

\- Some people just don't get fat. Get over it, they aren't you. If you want
to build muscle, they'll be jealous though ;-) .

\- Strength training with a high heart beat burns more fat (eg. 1 minute rope
skipping, 2 minutes dumbells push)

\- Limit your sugar intake

\- "Healthy" products that are popular are probably not very healthy. ( eg.
Kellog's K => way too much sugar). I have always found "something off" with
it. Healthy is also a marketing term :)

\- Sugar =/= sugar. You have allowable sugars ( Dextrose => found at pharmacy
and fructose ( in fruit)). Those are the ones you want, if you need them

\- Eat regular, but don't eat to much ( never be fullfilled and never be
hungry is how i call it). I don't count kcal, because i hate that.

\- The sooner the day, the more time you have to burn your carbs. The closer
to the night, the more protein your food should contain ( while you sleep, you
store carbs in your body)

\- Have good food choices, less carbohydrates when you are nearing bedtime.
Last meal approx 2 hours before going to sleep.

\- If you want results, do it a minimal of 3 x / week ( cardio, strength
training)

\- Never be hungry!

\- Read about what you do or why you do it ( eg. Tom Venuto - Burn the fat,
feed the muscle)

\- Workout according your capabilities, sport is 40% of losing weight. 60% is
having better food choices.

\- Don't start alone, but be prepared to continue it alone though ( eg.
partner is not going to the gym, just go alone )

\- You don't need to constantly to give it a 110%. You can have a cheat meal
every 4 days as a reward ( Because of a hormone called Leptine in your body) -
have a rest day ( Sunday)..

\- A human can live for a month without food, it's because the body limits the
energy wasting to crucial organs.. You don't want that, you want your
metabolisme to be as high as possible. So don't eat to little! Food is
important

\- Know your bad habbits

\- Do, what you can continue to do, on a regular basis.

\- Have goals ( what do you want in 2 weeks, 1 month, 6 months, 1 year and 2
years) - it's for your motivation. Write them down

\- You need at least one supplement ( protein shake). I use multiple ( fish
oil and high vitamines ( A + B ) ) and protein bars with a minimum of sugar as
a snack

\- Listen to your body, if you are hitting it to hard on eg. running... Then
just run less, walk or don't run for a while.. Run again when you can

I'm writing this as a 27 male. I always go extremely fast, extremely hard...
If you can't handle it, no problem. Build up untill you can. Eg. for running,
stretch REGULAR ( like every 2 minutes) so you won't get cramps. Find out what
your recovery speed is ( eg. 8.5 km/u.) and do HITT to improve your recovery
speed. HITT is hard and you should only do it when you can handle it though...

If you hit the gym for one hour, make it difficult for yourselve. It's the
same amount of time as doing nothing and you'll feel a lot better. If you can
read a magazine while doing "sports", you're not doing it right and i wouldn't
call it sports, it's called reading.

My body type is Endomorph, so i gain weight really fast ( but also muscle).
Know what your body type is :)

------
yawz
I've been in software development for nearly 20 years, but my disclaimer is
that I've been active and fit since my late teens (team sports and gym).

Without mentioning the mental side of the health, I'd concentrate on: \- What
you eat, \- How well you sleep, \- How active you are.

I'm sure you're going to get a lot of good conventional advice on these.
Rather than writing a 10-page document by trying to cover all, I'm going to
try to concentrate on a single thing: How to be active during work hours.

I've been a very long-time gym goer and I've always thought that "walking" is
one of the less productive ways to exercise... except if you do it instead of
sitting.

Two years ago I started to work from home. When I was setting up my office, I
really hesitated between buying a traditional desk and a stand-up desk. I
wasn't sure enough about it, and, at the end, I opted for a traditional desk.
However, until last year, I had had a walking-desk/treadmill-desk idea in a
corner of my mind.

Last year I decided to go for it. I did some research and I bought a second-
hand treadmill. I bought a good model, for one tenth of its original price and
I was careful that its shape and design suited my plans. I built a two-level
desk on its handles and controls, out of regular Home Depot material. Lower
level for my wireless keyboard and trackpad and the higher level for the
notepad/monitor.

I walk & work 2-3 hours every day. Two things I can't do: \- Video conf:
People tell me it's making them nauseous to see my head bobbing around. :) \-
Handwriting: I have a good handwriting, but not when I walk. It's much more
practical to take digital notes.

I usually pick the best works suited to walking: \- Long conf calls \-
Watching presentations \- Reading something

I can definitely code with ease when I walk however I don't get the benefit of
my multiple screens so I tend to pick the right work.

I would recommend that to everyone who'd like to be more active and burn extra
calories. It's a low-intensity workout and you can optimize it as you want.
You can start without incline and add incline as you get more comfortable.

Now... I know that this is easier for someone in my situation and that working
from home, one has more liberty to shape his/her office. However, this doesn't
have to be during work hours. My wife uses my treadmill-desk when she's
talking to her mum (usually long phone calls :) ). You can watch your favorite
TV show or favorite team playing while walking. You can easily go through your
e-mails or daily news. Even 30 mins/day is better than nothing.

Willing to change things is usually the hardest step. Good luck with it.

------
jfaucett
I would say three things are really important in the following order:

1\. Sleep.

2\. Diet.

3\. Acitivity.

Sleep: If there's one thing that you can change to make you feel a lot better
its going to be this. Always get whatever your body needs, for me thats around
7-8 hours. (see:
[http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20459221,00.html](http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20459221,00.html))

Diet: Drink lots of water and eat healthy i.e. lots of veggies and fish. Avoid
sugar and junk foods as much as possible. I was skeptical about the sugar too,
but I've noticed a huge boost in energy and overall alertness once killing the
sugar habit (see: [http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/your-brain-on-
sugar](http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/your-brain-on-sugar)) There are also
specific foods that are better than others, but the main thing you want is to
make sure you're getting all the essential vitamins your body needs - and not
by taking a multivitamin supplement. Here's a good list of the health
[http://www.realsimple.com/health/nutrition-diet/healthy-
eati...](http://www.realsimple.com/health/nutrition-diet/healthy-
eating/the-30-healthiest-foods)

Activity: This doesn't mean working out hardcore or even 3x a week or
whatever. Just find a routine that works for you - make sure its regular - and
do it. For instance, go swimming once a week, or take a hiking trip the first
of every month. Just pick something active that interest you and make it into
a habit. Also make sure you life style in general is a pretty active one. Are
you watching TV every night? What if you finally started building that
workshop you've always wanted instead?

Here are some other tips I've noticed that help me feel WAY better:

1\. Don't sit at a computer all day long :) Find a time period that works for
you and if possible work in intermittent sprints - for me I can have peek
performance and concentration for between 2-3 hours after that I start fading.
So just take a break then, go shopping, mow the lawn, read a book, whatever
needs to be done. I realize this is hard to do if you have a 9-5 but still
even a 10-15 minute break to drink tea and listen to some music can be enough
to give you a boosting refresh.

2\. Do everything you can to minimize stress in your life. If you have a
stressful job or work environment seriously try to change that, (see:
[http://www.webmd.com/balance/stress-
management/features/10-f...](http://www.webmd.com/balance/stress-
management/features/10-fixable-stress-related-health-problems))

3\. Don't live a repetitive lifestyle. Do something new at least semi-
regularl. Go to a meetup for a first time then maybe give a talk, go rafting
on a weekend or just read a fiction book you've been wanting to read for a
while. I've noticed that doing new things can really give your mind and body a
fresh start and help out with the every day grind of things.

------
pelli
Hey, finally I can contribute with something here...

1\. Walk/Jogging: I started last year with 100m walk/100m jogging in a rout of
4.1km that`s the size of the park here (about 35-40 minutes to go). Today I`m
almost 100% jogging the rout. But you need to strengh your knees and muscles
to avoid injuries. About 3 times a week is ok, you need to let your body rest
- don`t be a exercise maniac or you with fuck up your body. The exercise it`s
addictive, you feel alive, always pushing your limit. I go 6am, run, watch the
sunrise, stretch, meditate a while and think about life - it`s the best way to
start the day.

2\. Strength: Started this year, two times a week, now going three. Not big
monster training, the main focus is knees, legs, back and belly, this will
help you to keep the hours staying in front of the computer. Some stretch in
the end. Also bought some hand exercise thing to make my fingers stronger and
avoid repetitive strain injury. Try to get some professional help at last in
the beginning, do a test to know your body and what you really need. I also
started a diet now.

3\. 50 rule: Work/study 50 minutes with full focus and rest 10. Do some
stretch on my arms and hands, walk a little, drink something... whatever. I
use the [http://www.workrave.org/](http://www.workrave.org/) to help me on
this.

4\. For mental health: Meditation. I do this for a while now.... started with
10 minutes a day, now I do three times a day of 10 minutes. It`s amazing. In
the beginning you don`t realize that you can`t stand yourself without any
distraction for 10 fucking minutes. Just be there, don`t focus on your
thoughts, let them go. I`m using this book that merges cientific stuff with
buddhism, but you can use only the cientific part:
[http://www.amazon.com/Buddhism-With-An-Attitude-Seven-
Point/...](http://www.amazon.com/Buddhism-With-An-Attitude-Seven-
Point/dp/1559392002) \---- also watch this TED Talk.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzR62JJCMBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzR62JJCMBQ)

5\. This week I went to the physiotherapist and my back is crooked, my
shoulders twisted, my neck is bounded like i`m reading a fucking book while
i`m walking... life make you this, life get`s you crooked and you don`t even
realize it until you`re old and suffering. So... I`m taking good care of
posture and doing RPG, no no no, not AD&D... Global Posture Re-Education -
[https://sites.google.com/site/rpguk123/](https://sites.google.com/site/rpguk123/)

6\. Training to have multiple orgasm. I want to take my sexual life to another
level, to be able to have and orgasm and not ejaculate, to keep going until
the limits of my body. Women do this easily, but to men it`s another history,
it takes a lot of trainning and effort. They say it`s possible, so I`m
whilling to do it. Look for Mantak Chia books.

I think it`s it... change one thing your life and you will change everything,
start walking, then jogging, then some streght training, the next day you will
be avoiding eat crap, and stuff that doesn`t matter and everything in your
life goes with it, no more distractions.

Don`t do everything at once or it will be overwhelming, feel your body, feel
your self, specially, find yourself. I suggest reading two books: 1) The power
of habit, to help you develop this new habits and 2) The way of superior man,
a book that explains things to men in a way anyone does, this book changed my
life in all ways, you`ll understand life, goals and women.

best wishes, I now my english sucks!

------
Hobotron1
If you hate the gym like me:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/bodyweightfitness/wiki/kb/recommend...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bodyweightfitness/wiki/kb/recommended_routine)

Outside of that- I walk everywhere when it's practical, I always take the
stairs, enjoy pizza but not for every meal, cut booze out entirely.

------
oafitupa
\- Stop drinking, replace it with weed if necessary.

\- Run or lift weights, or both. But be careful with your back (keep it
straight) and shoulders (lift the weight in front/above your head, not
directly above. Same for pullups) when lifting, and your knees when running
(land with your metatarsus first, not your heel).

\- Sleep and eat well.

~~~
eru
Your form on the shoulder presses sounds really awful (perhaps even dangerous)
if you were to actually follow your second advice...

~~~
oafitupa
No, it's the correct way. Maybe I didn't describe it properly (not a native
speaker). There is a reason why many shoulder press seats are slightly
inclined backwards.

~~~
eru
I was assuming you were talking about a standing shoulder press. (In general,
standing is better than sitting for your exercises. If nothing else it uses
more of your body and mind to stay balanced.)

If you are standing, you've got no choice but to keep your centre of gravity
over your feet. Once the weight is heavy enough, the bar will largely
determine your centre of gravity.

If you are sitting, then, yes, you have the option of doing an incline press.
That's where you lean back a bit. A mix between a shoulder press and a bench
press.

------
imaginenore
Windsurfing. I've tried many sports seriously - soccer, tennis, mountain
skiing, still do bicycling. Nothing beats windsurfing however, not even close.

After sailing for two hours in rough conditions you feel like you did P90X for
two hours. But it's a lot more fun.

It's not a cheap sport to start, but it's totally affordable if you're a
programmer.

If you live around SF, it has some of the most consistent wind - both in the
(safe) bay and out at sea.

------
Gnarl
#1: Reduce your exposure to wireless radiation. It causes severe oxidative
stress load and Rapid Ageing Syndrome.

#2: Regard sleep as sacred! Switch off all wireless devices when you go to bed
and avoid mains-powered clock radios etc. in your sleeping room to minimize
disruption of Melatonin production in the body.

#3: Get enough anti-oxidants through your diet and/or supplements (they get
rapidly depleted due to #1).

#4: Exercise moderately.

#5: Meditate.

I'm aware many will have a knee-jerk reaction to down-vote this because I dare
mention wireless radiation in a negative context. Do so if you must, but
honestly, #1 is the best health advice you'll get.

~~~
pdiddy
You would probably help your cause by supplying some scientific evidence re
claim #1.

~~~
Gnarl
Thanks for your interest pdiddy. Thousands of scientific studies in the
biological effects of low-level RF and ELF are summarized and referenced in
the independent Bioinitiative Report: [http://www.bioinitiative.org/table-of-
contents/](http://www.bioinitiative.org/table-of-contents/)

